# zAiMoN´s Umbausession 2012 nach Totalschaden Ideen und Unterstützung erwünscht!!!!!!!



## zAiMoN (16. März 2012)

*Hallo bestes Teichforum,*

nach langer Abstinenz im Teichbusiness steige ich wieder ein, 

*der Grund für das Leben ohne Teich *war ca. im Herbst/Winter 2011 kann auch 2010 gewesen sein muss nochmal die alten Bilder ansehen..  

*ein überlaufen des Filterssystems durch einfrieren des Wassers*, und so ist fast der gesamte Teichinhalt von der Filterterasse aus bis zum Teichrand bzw, unter den Rand gelaufen ..und so wurde der Teich mit seinen Bewohner zerstört, 
Das ist also die Hauptursache gewesen für den Super GAU :shock

Der Winter in diesem Jahr war ca. 2 Wochen eher als in dem Jahr davor 

Wie ich das vermeiden kann ausser dem Pumpe früher ausstellen (war leider nicht zuhause als das passierte) ist mir eigentlich klar, -durch einen Teichrand der die Folie über das Ufer hinaus 50cm-100cm durchs Erdreich führt.. werde nachher noch eine Profilzeichnung anhängen, aber ich denke die meisten wissen was ich meine.. 

Diese Probleme wurden eigentlich nur durch das falsche verlegen der Folie damals verursacht, das haben Nachbarn von mir durchgeführt (die ein kleines rund um Garten und Haus Unternehmen führen)  

-soll jetzt keine Schuldzuweisung sein aber anders kann ich es mir nicht erklären.. und da ja viele Leute dabei sein mussten und Zeitdruck da war hatte ich keine andere Wahl..

Also die Folie lag quasi so schief drin das an einer Seite kein korrekter Rand gemacht werden konnte, leider war ich auch nicht zuhause als das passierte und ein teil Wasser war auch schon drin 

also musste ich damit leben und habe das beste daraus versucht zu machen...  Bilder dazu folgen noch.. (sind auf einer externen Festplatte)

so das war es erstmal zur "Vorgeschichte"

*-Probleme habe ich sonst vorher nie gehabt, ich hatte immer kristallklares gesundes fischgerechtes Wasser, mein Filtersystems roch wie in einer Fischzucht und die Bewohner fühlten sich wohl *

Informationen über den Teich wie er früher war kann man in meinem Profil nachlesen, 
werde Bilder selbstverständlich nachreichen..

*Jetzt ist die Frage: *wie ich das Loch, das immer größer wird und so auf meine Wunschgröße wächst,*ggg* *zu einem Teich wie vorher verwandeln kann*, 

ich habe jede menge ideen wie ich den Teich noch sauberer filtern kann als vorher und mir ist klar das *ich locker mit 100m² Folie* rechnen muss.. 

auf den folgenden Bildern könnt ihr sehen worum es mir geht..


1. Der Rand  
*2. Der Rand und der Wasserfall (da wo das rechte Ende vom Rohr ist der grüne Hügel)*
3. das ich den Teich noch vom schweren Lehmwassergemisch befreien muss ist mir klar, das wird sowieso wieder das schönste - dieses mal nur ohne fischverwesungsgeruch.. 

leider möchte ich auch wieder steile Wände haben wegen des Volumengewinn.:smoki.

- das graue Rohr hat eine länge von ca.4,30m habe damit mal heute die neuen Maße erkundet

durch das lange brachliegen ist natürlich schön was weggebrochen..

werde nach und nach die Bilder einstellen das mit dem hochladen dauert etwas länger.. :beten

so hab bestimmt noch was vergessen..  kommt noch 

Die folgenden Bilder sehen leider schrecklich aus, sind von heute wo das letzte Wasser abgepumpt wurde..!

Korrekte maße kann ich erst liefern wenn ich den Teich wieder "trocken" betreten kann.. aber das ist ja auch nicht so wichtig im moment !


----------



## Patrick K (16. März 2012)

*AW: zAiMoN´s Umbausession 2012 nach Totalschaden Ideen und Unterstützung erwünscht!!!*

So schlimm darf man das nicht sehen ...... sag dir einfach ein Drittel hab ich ja schon ausgegraben.....
mach mal eine Skizze mit ca.Maßen , vom Garten und deinen Teich/Filter wünschen.
Gruss aus der Vorderpfalz Patrick

Ps. Wir hier sagen immer:  Iss des Wetter noch so trieb, immer hoch die Gellerieb


----------



## zAiMoN (16. März 2012)

*AW: zAiMoN´s Umbausession 2012 nach Totalschaden Ideen und Unterstützung erwünscht!!!*

lol

ein Drittel 

Die ca. Maße sind wegen der Form einer Niere oder einem Oval an der längsten Stelle locker 6m und an der breitesten knapp 5m x 2m tief aber eben nicht quadratisch -:smoki
wenn der Rest ausgehoben ist...

hab noch Profilskizzen angehängt ..
-morgen kommen neue (alte) Bilder..


----------



## Annett (16. März 2012)

*AW: zAiMoN´s Umbausession 2012 nach Totalschaden Ideen und Unterstützung erwünscht!!!*

Hallo Simon.

Was für ein Teich soll es denn werden?
Reiner Koiteich ("Koibecken"), etwas naturnaher... ?
Schwerkraft oder gepumpte Filteranlage?

Jetzt hast Du die Chance alle "Fehler", die Dich möglicherweise in der Vergangenheit etwas gestört haben, zu unterlassen.


----------



## Patrick K (16. März 2012)

*AW: zAiMoN´s Umbausession 2012 nach Totalschaden Ideen und Unterstützung erwünscht!!!*

6x5x2=60  
60:3=20
20TL Waren es doch vorher oder? also 1/3 war doch gut geschätzt
Kopf hoch und besorg dir einen Bagger


----------



## zAiMoN (16. März 2012)

*AW: zAiMoN´s Umbausession 2012 nach Totalschaden Ideen und Unterstützung erwünscht!!!*

Hallo Annett, 
schön von dir zu hören- habe von dir glaube ich damals mal Wasserpflanzen bekommen!

soll wie vorher ein "naturnaher Koiteich" werden, also kein gemauerter Koipool, wird ja auch nicht mein letzter Teich sein  

Hab mal was gelesen/gehört von der 3. oder 4. Teich wird dann so wie man ihn schon immer haben wollte,
und bei mir ist es von diversen vergrößerungen abgesehen der 3te  und der soll noch ohne Schalsteine gebaut werden 


in meinem Profil steht ja wie der Filter betrieben wird.. gepumpt habe ja ne extra Filterterasse eingerichtet für bequemes reinigen 

ich werde euch mit Bilder füttern müssen.. hehe



@ Patrick K 

Bagger ist nicht möglich, alles one man show 


ja wie gesagt auf 60m³ werde ich wohl nicht kommen die Formel ist ja anders als fürn Rechteck 

aber 20-30 ist vollkommend ausreichend 

habe auch eher gelacht,
 weil ich nach dem Crash ja schon mal so viel wieder ausschachten musste, 
man ich musste die alte Folie in kleine Stücke schneiden weil es unmöglich war die am Stück rauszuziehen wie der Geruch war mhmh 
anschließend noch ein bisschen mehr Stück für Stück vergrößert,(Bilder folgen)
 und dann jetzt wieder alles nochmal was runtergerutscht ist!!!


----------



## MadDog (16. März 2012)

*AW: zAiMoN´s Umbausession 2012 nach Totalschaden Ideen und Unterstützung erwünscht!!!*

Hallo Simon,
das ist schade, was mit deinem Teich passiert ist. War das der neue Teich, den du anlegen wolltest oder was es noch der alte Teich den ich gesehen habe, als ich bei dir die Fische abgeholt hatte ?

Gruß aus DO

Frank


----------



## zAiMoN (16. März 2012)

*AW: zAiMoN´s Umbausession 2012 nach Totalschaden Ideen und Unterstützung erwünscht!!!*

Hey Frankyboy,

Ist der Teich gewesen aus dem du die 3 Fische bekommen hast... 

kurz danach als ich dann im Urlaub war, hat es auch noch so geregnet das der untere Teil vom Garten rund um den Teich ein bisschen überschwemmt war so dass zwei wände schon leichte Bäuche gezeigt haben als ich wieder da war.. das war ein kleiner Grund wieder neu zu beginnen , im Endeffekt suchte ich ja nur einen Grund , ist eben nur Schade um die Fische und das Geld..


----------



## Patrick K (16. März 2012)

*AW: zAiMoN´s Umbausession 2012 nach Totalschaden Ideen und Unterstützung erwünscht!!!*



> Bagger ist nicht möglich, alles one man show


Kein Platz oder sagen wir mal..... mhh keine Lust
Ich hatte einen mini Bagger ,bei dem konnte man die Ketten auf 80 cm zusammen ziehen,damit könnte man wenn nötig auch durch die Haustür für die IH z.B.
Gruss Patrick


----------



## zAiMoN (16. März 2012)

*AW: zAiMoN´s Umbausession 2012 nach Totalschaden Ideen und Unterstützung erwünscht!!!*

Der Bagger müsste schon größer sein um alle Dimensionen des Teiches zu erreichen;
und der fällt dann noch in Teich selber rein -
durch das Gewicht, und macht so schon den ganzen Garten kaputt.. kann ich nicht machen 

ausserdem ersetzt der Spaß erstmal das Fitnessstudio haha


----------



## citronengras (18. März 2012)

*AW: zAiMoN´s Umbausession 2012 nach Totalschaden Ideen und Unterstützung erwünscht!!!*

Hallo zAiMoN´s,

ich kann Dir sicher keine Ratschläge geben, aber ich will meinen Teich "auflösen" 
Er ist ca. 4x5 m, an der tiefsten Stelle 80 cm. Es gibt Goldorfen und __ Moderlieschen. Wenn Du das gebrauchen kannst. Er wurde 2010 angelegt. Ähnlich wie bei Dir, Filter eingefrohren. 
PLZ 31157  Sarstedt
VG
Citronengras


----------



## zAiMoN (18. März 2012)

*AW: zAiMoN´s Umbausession 2012 nach Totalschaden Ideen und Unterstützung erwünscht!!!*

Hey, 

setz deinen Besatz und Technik doch beim Flohmarkt unter "Biete" rein 



anbei Bilder vom Mai 2011 von der "Vergrößerung" nach dem entfernen der Folie und Inhalt..:?

:smoki


----------



## zAiMoN (18. März 2012)

*AW: zAiMoN´s Umbausession 2012 nach Totalschaden Ideen und Unterstützung erwünscht!!!*

Hier ein Bild wie es früher war:

die Rohre links sind noch von der provisorischen Filteranlage da zu dem Zeitpunkt die Filterterrasse noch nicht fertig war.. 
und die Kiesfolie beim "Wasserfall" war auch nur da, um bei einer Feier das etwas schöner aussehen zu lassen also die wird nicht wieder verwendet..!

+ein Bild vom Wasserfall bei Dunkelheit, der Standort hat sich mittlerweile ja auch geändert..
:smoki

und ein Bild vom __ Filtersystem,
nicht zu sehen ist die UVC, hab gerade kein anderes finden können..
ist ja alles ne Geschmackssache, aber voll zufrieden war ich dem Teich nicht, 
wollte also immer gerne neu Bauen


----------



## zAiMoN (1. Juni 2012)

*AW: zAiMoN´s Umbausession 2012 nach Totalschaden Ideen und Unterstützung erwünscht!!!*

hier mal ein aktuelles update..!


----------



## zAiMoN (1. Juni 2012)

*AW: zAiMoN´s Umbausession 2012 nach Totalschaden Ideen und Unterstützung erwünscht!!!*

update von heute

wieder schön feucht da unten


----------



## Moonlight (2. Juni 2012)

*AW: zAiMoN´s Umbausession 2012 nach Totalschaden Ideen und Unterstützung erwünscht!!!*

Hey simon, hats bei dir geschüttet oder kommt da das schichtenwasser hoch? Hau rein und mach die schippe scharf . . . lach


----------



## zAiMoN (2. Juni 2012)

*AW: zAiMoN´s Umbausession 2012 nach Totalschaden Ideen und Unterstützung erwünscht!!!*

Hey,

neeenee kein Grundwasser, es hat geregnet.. 

heute gehts weiter, die Folie kommt ja bald ..


----------



## zAiMoN (2. Juni 2012)

*AW: zAiMoN´s Umbausession 2012 nach Totalschaden Ideen und Unterstützung erwünscht!!!*

Neue Foddos von heute 


Meint ihr das reicht so oder soll ich noch weiter machen? 

viel geht ja auch nicht mehr weil die Folie kommt,
also den Boden wollte ich noch glatt machen und zu einer Seite ein bisschen tiefer wegen den Pumpen und dem Dreck der sich da sammeln soll..


----------



## Joerg (3. Juni 2012)

*AW: zAiMoN´s Umbausession 2012 nach Totalschaden Ideen und Unterstützung erwünscht!!!*



zAiMoN schrieb:


> Meint ihr das reicht so oder soll ich noch weiter machen?


Simon,
mach noch etwas weiter. 
Jeder m³ Erde weg, ist nachher ein m³ Wasser, was das Gleichgewicht im Teich stabilisiert.
Aktuell ist es noch einfach eine kleine Erweiterung zu machen.


----------



## zAiMoN (3. Juni 2012)

*AW: zAiMoN´s Umbausession 2012 nach Totalschaden Ideen und Unterstützung erwünscht!!!*

Ja den Boden noch glätten und 20cm mehr wäre noch machbar.. wie gesagt die Folie wird schon konfektioniert.. 

:-/ auf den Fotos kommt es irgendwie gar nicht so rüber wie "groß" es ist..

achja brauch jemand guten Lehm/Ton     ?

das Gleichgewicht wird nicht mehr groß beeinflusst werden


----------



## Moonlight (3. Juni 2012)

*AW: zAiMoN´s Umbausession 2012 nach Totalschaden Ideen und Unterstützung erwünscht!!!*

Sag mal Simon,

warum hast Du keinen Bodenablauf eingeplant?
Bei der Größe und der Tiefe ist so was in einem Koiteich eigentlich Pflicht.

Mandy


----------



## jolantha (3. Juni 2012)

*AW: zAiMoN´s Umbausession 2012 nach Totalschaden Ideen und Unterstützung erwünscht!!!*

Jörg  ---- Uhrzeit   0.51
Zaimon ---- Uhrzeit   1.02
Moonlight ----   Uhrzeit    5.40 

*Schlaft Ihr auch mal ?????*   :muede


----------



## Moonlight (3. Juni 2012)

*AW: zAiMoN´s Umbausession 2012 nach Totalschaden Ideen und Unterstützung erwünscht!!!*

Nö...

wenn ich schlafe bekomme ich die rote Karte ... 
Außerdem wie sieht denn das aus, den Kopf auf dem Lenkrad eines silber/blauen Autos abgelegt ... wenn das einer sieht bin ich morgen schon bei YouTube ...
Oha, das wäre peinlich 

Mandy


----------



## zAiMoN (3. Juni 2012)

*AW: zAiMoN´s Umbausession 2012 nach Totalschaden Ideen und Unterstützung erwünscht!!!*

Hey,

ein Bodenablauf mit externem Pumpenschacht war eigentlich geplant, aber ist jetzt nicht mehr realisierbar..

aber im nächsten Teich, der dann mit Schalsteinen usw. gemacht wird :-D


(externen Pumpenschacht wegen der gepumpten Filteranlage)


aber ich versuch das beste daraus zu machen, das die Pumpe gut positioniert ist und den Dreck rauszieht..


----------



## Moonlight (3. Juni 2012)

*AW: zAiMoN´s Umbausession 2012 nach Totalschaden Ideen und Unterstützung erwünscht!!!*

Wieso geht das nicht mehr? Bist doch noch nicht fertig ...

Mandy


----------



## b4b44be7 (3. Juni 2012)

*AW: zAiMoN´s Umbausession 2012 nach Totalschaden Ideen und Unterstützung erwünscht!!!*

Sorry, dass ich mich einmische aber der Brüller sind die beiden Stühle.
War das ein Größenvergleich für uns oder hast Du "probegesessen" ?
LG die "Neue" Gaby


----------



## zAiMoN (3. Juni 2012)

*AW: zAiMoN´s Umbausession 2012 nach Totalschaden Ideen und Unterstützung erwünscht!!!*

wie rede ich mich da jetzt am besten raus? 

wenn überhaupt wäre das ja nur möglich auf der rechten seite 2m neben dem Wasserfall, 
aber wie ich das realisieren soll ist nicht so einfach 

soll/kann ich nen Maurerkübel nehmen als Pumpenschacht wo die Pumpe dann drinsteht? 

+ das KG Rohr , den Bodenablauf + Zement + Flansch??? locker nochmal 150€ oder?


----------



## zAiMoN (3. Juni 2012)

*AW: zAiMoN´s Umbausession 2012 nach Totalschaden Ideen und Unterstützung erwünscht!!!*

ja Größenvergleich und gesessen haben wir da auch, die Bilder wollt ich aber nicht hochladen 

beim lockern und schaufeln konnte man sich da immer abwechselnd gut ausruhen 

wir machen ja so lange bis die Finger bluten ne


----------



## Moonlight (3. Juni 2012)

*AW: zAiMoN´s Umbausession 2012 nach Totalschaden Ideen und Unterstützung erwünscht!!!*



zAiMoN schrieb:


> wie rede ich mich da jetzt am besten raus?



Na gar nicht ... geht nämlich nicht 



zAiMoN schrieb:


> wenn überhaupt wäre das ja nur möglich auf der rechten seite 2m neben dem Wasserfall,
> aber wie ich das realisieren soll ist nicht so einfach



Wo, ist doch völlig wurscht, hauptsache in Filternähe 



zAiMoN schrieb:


> soll/kann ich nen Maurerkübel nehmen als Pumpenschacht wo die Pumpe dann drinsteht?



Ich würde eher ein Regenfass nehmen.



zAiMoN schrieb:


> + das KG Rohr , den Bodenablauf + Zement + Flansch??? locker nochmal 150€ oder?



Das KG-Rohr ist nicht sooo teuer evtl. 10Euro für Deine Länge. Bodenablauf 17Euro, Flansch 4,50Euro, Fass ca. 20Euro
... sind bei mir knapp 100Euro weniger ...  hab auch noch Flansche und Bodenabläufe über 

Mandy


----------



## Zermalmer (3. Juni 2012)

*AW: zAiMoN´s Umbausession 2012 nach Totalschaden Ideen und Unterstützung erwünscht!!!*



zAiMoN schrieb:


> + das KG Rohr , den Bodenablauf + Zement + Flansch??? locker nochmal 150€ oder?


Bodenablauf 110er 17,35 Euro
110er Flansch für den angedachten Kübel 12,70 Euro
(ich würde versuchen irgendwas anderes zu finden)
Sack Estrichbeton ca. 5 Euro

Je nach Menge der Rohre und Bögen würd ich auf 20-25 Euro tippen

+ Skimmer (29,90) + 2x Flansch 110 (25,40) für Skimmer durch Folie und an Kübel)

Macht ca. 60 Euro für einen BA
und ggf. für Skimmer nochmal ca. 60 Euro

ok...und noch ne Kartusche Innotec Adheseal ca. 18 euro

Damit bleibst Du für 2 Dinge, die für einen Koiteich empfehlenswert sind, sogar noch unter Deinen geschätzten 150 Euro 

Nachtrag:Mandy war schneller  und wenn man etwas günstigere Flansche nimmt, dann kommt man im Preis natürlich noch weiter runter,
oder Du fragst Mandy nach dem Preis ihres Überbestandes


----------



## zAiMoN (3. Juni 2012)

*AW: zAiMoN´s Umbausession 2012 nach Totalschaden Ideen und Unterstützung erwünscht!!!*

Juuhuu ne Kostenaufstellung 


bleibt noch das Gegenargument (Problem) das Nachbarn von mir haben dass das viele Laub was so rumfliegt den Bodenablauf verstopft...

also persönlich habe ich nichts gegen einen Bodenablauf nur die Bundesgartenregierung muss überzeugt werden...


----------



## Zermalmer (3. Juni 2012)

*AW: zAiMoN´s Umbausession 2012 nach Totalschaden Ideen und Unterstützung erwünscht!!!*



zAiMoN schrieb:


> bleibt noch das Gegenargument (Problem) das Nachbarn von mir haben dass das viele Laub was so rumfliegt den Bodenablauf verstopft...


Deswegen ein Skimmer.
Die Blätter sinken ja nicht sofort ab und werden so 'abgesaugt'


----------



## zAiMoN (3. Juni 2012)

*AW: zAiMoN´s Umbausession 2012 nach Totalschaden Ideen und Unterstützung erwünscht!!!*

ja bei nem skimmer hatte ich an den von oase gedacht den ich dann an die pumpe mit anschließen wollte,

hast du einen link zu so einem den du meinst? auch wegen dem durch die Folie stecken mit´m Flansch..

also wenn ich das durchziehe dann frag ich mal nach Mandy´s Restbeständen


----------



## zAiMoN (3. Juni 2012)

*AW: zAiMoN´s Umbausession 2012 nach Totalschaden Ideen und Unterstützung erwünscht!!!*

so hab mal ne Skizze gemacht, kann das so überhaupt laufen?:smoki
 Also mit dem Skimmer als Beispiel.. ??!!


----------



## Zermalmer (3. Juni 2012)

*AW: zAiMoN´s Umbausession 2012 nach Totalschaden Ideen und Unterstützung erwünscht!!!*

Beispiel für einen Skimmer
http://koi-discount.de/skimmer-inklusive-reduzierring-160-110mm.html

Anhang anzeigen 95907 
So hab ich den Flansch und das Rohr bei mir angebracht.
Allerdings ist es bei mir etwas knapp, funktioniert aber trotzdem 
du solltest also das senkrechte Rohr nicht zu kurz machen,
sonst sitzt der Skimmer zu schnell auf.
Und hier noch ein Bild, wo ich den Flansch in der Teichwand eingebaut habe (links zu sehen)
Anhang anzeigen 95883

Generell eingefallen ist mir noch, dass Du in erwägung ziehen solltest an die beiden Rohre doch noch Zugschieber zu machen (was das ganze natürlich wieder etwas verteuert), aber so hast Du die Chance Deine Pumpenkammer zu säubern oder bei einem defekt Deines Behältnisses dieses ggf. zu tauschen oder zu reparieren.


----------



## Zermalmer (3. Juni 2012)

*AW: zAiMoN´s Umbausession 2012 nach Totalschaden Ideen und Unterstützung erwünscht!!!*



zAiMoN schrieb:


> so hab mal ne Skizze gemacht, kann das so überhaupt laufen?:smoki


Die Skizze ist nicht schlecht, aber etwas deutlicher wird es glaub ich, wenn man es von der Seite sieht


----------



## Moonlight (3. Juni 2012)

*AW: zAiMoN´s Umbausession 2012 nach Totalschaden Ideen und Unterstützung erwünscht!!!*



zAiMoN schrieb:


> also wenn ich das durchziehe dann frag ich mal nach Mandy´s Restbeständen



Ich habe noch 2x 110er Bodenablauf, 2x 50er Bodenablauf, ca. 5x 110er Flansche und glaube auch noch 3-4x 50er Flansche.
Das müßte für Dich aber locker reichen 

Für die 2 Zugschieber schau mal bei ebay ... da kann man manchmal richtige Schnäppchen machen.

Mandy


----------



## zAiMoN (3. Juni 2012)

*AW: zAiMoN´s Umbausession 2012 nach Totalschaden Ideen und Unterstützung erwünscht!!!*

sehr schön und vielen Dank dafür..

Ja die zugschieber müssten dann wieder 110er sein ne  (ca.75€ für einen )


dabei müsste ich noch 50er 2 Kugelhähne und ein Zugschieber haben, kann man die nicht mit ner verkleinerung anschließen? ist auch nicht so das wahre ne .. 

Mandy, mach mal ein angebot


----------



## Moonlight (3. Juni 2012)

*AW: zAiMoN´s Umbausession 2012 nach Totalschaden Ideen und Unterstützung erwünscht!!!*

Mach ich morgen  2 oder 4x 110er flansche und 1x 110er bodenablauf?


----------



## zAiMoN (3. Juni 2012)

*AW: zAiMoN´s Umbausession 2012 nach Totalschaden Ideen und Unterstützung erwünscht!!!*

Hey,

also Flansche brauche ich doch höchstens 3 oder? 

2 für die Verbindung durch die Regentonne und einen für den Flansch durch die Folie vom Skimmer..

muss das Rohr für den Skimmer wirklich min. 1 m weit unter dem Rand sein? also wegen dem Sog ?!


----------



## RKurzhals (3. Juni 2012)

*AW: zAiMoN´s Umbausession 2012 nach Totalschaden Ideen und Unterstützung erwünscht!!!*

Hallo Simon,
mein Rohr zum Skimmer geht in 1m Wassertiefe durch die Folie. Vermutlich habe  ich das hier im Forum gelesen, auf jeden Fall habe ich dabei nicht nachgedacht... . Wenn ich an der Zuleitung zum Skimmer mal zu stark ziehe, dann darf ich tauchen, um das zu reparieren... . Gewöhnlich fummelt man ja im April oder Ende Oktober am Skimmer (zwecks An- oder Abbau), wenn das Wasser nur wenige Plusgrade hat .
Dabei genügen etwa 2-4 cm Wasserstandsunterschied im Skimmer, damit er läuft :evil.
Schließ die Zuleitung zum Skimmer also so an, dass sie Dich 
a) optisch nicht stört,
b) der Durchhang der Zuleitung den "Einlaufteller" :? (wie heißt das Teil eigentlich) vom Skimmer nicht schief drückt,
c) Du auch in kaltem Waser gut ran kommst, oder das Teil senkrecht in den Boden geht (von wo aus es schwerer unbeabsichtigt herauszuziehen ist).
Soweit meine Tipps.


----------



## Moonlight (3. Juni 2012)

*AW: zAiMoN´s Umbausession 2012 nach Totalschaden Ideen und Unterstützung erwünscht!!!*

wir machen das per pn. gute nacht


----------



## zAiMoN (3. Juni 2012)

*AW: zAiMoN´s Umbausession 2012 nach Totalschaden Ideen und Unterstützung erwünscht!!!*

Vielen Dank für die Tipps Rolf!!!

@Mandy: ok
Ich mach morgen mal Bilder wo ich mir das ganze vorstelle..!

da ich ja wie bei der Skizze schon beides eng zusammen geplant hatte, planen wir das mal durch *ggg*
weil der Weg vom Skimmer Flansch bis zur Regentonne sollte ja nicht soo weit weg sein,
 spart ja Rohr und Nerven 

achso , hab jetzt nicht verstanden warum du an der Zuleitung zum Skimmer ziehst?


----------



## Zermalmer (4. Juni 2012)

*AW: zAiMoN´s Umbausession 2012 nach Totalschaden Ideen und Unterstützung erwünscht!!!*

Hallo Rolf,
klar langen 3-4cm...WENN der Wasserstand immer nahezu gleich ist und kaum schwankt.

Z.B. gestern habe ich noch überlegt, ob ich den Verdunstungs und Ufergrabenverbrauch von gut 5cm ausgleiche...(hat sich im laufe der Tage vorher ergeben)
Zum Glück habeich es nicht gemacht, denn heute hat es ettliches an Regen gegeben.

Klar will man nicht dauernd 10cm Wasser ausgleichen, aber in einem ungünstigen Fall kann das vielleicht doch mal vorkommen, weil man grade die Tonnen reinigt oder doch mal ein paar Tage nicht da ist.
Vielleicht macht es Sinn, dass er sich so einen Skimmer erstmal besorgt und dann genau bestimmt wieviel cm es denn genau sind.

Aber ein 50cm KG am Winkel sollten auf jeden Fall nicht schaden.


Was mich etwas erstaunt ist Deine Erfahrung mit dem arbeiten am Skimmer....
Du ziehst am Skimmerrohr? oder wie hat man das zu verstehen?


----------



## zAiMoN (4. Juni 2012)

*AW: zAiMoN´s Umbausession 2012 nach Totalschaden Ideen und Unterstützung erwünscht!!!*

so neue Bilder von heute mit der vorgesehenen Stelle für die Pumpenkammer 

und Bodenablauf + Skimmer natürlich


----------



## Moonlight (4. Juni 2012)

*AW: zAiMoN´s Umbausession 2012 nach Totalschaden Ideen und Unterstützung erwünscht!!!*

???? Ich dachte Du malst in dem Bild rum und zeichnest die Verläufe an .... wie willst Du denn von wo bis wohin die Rohre verlegen???

Also nur mit den Bildern komm ich nicht so klar ... 

Mandy


----------



## RKurzhals (4. Juni 2012)

*AW: zAiMoN´s Umbausession 2012 nach Totalschaden Ideen und Unterstützung erwünscht!!!*

Hallo Andreas,
ich wusste gar nicht, dass meine halbe Info so missverständlich sein konnte , ich dank' Dir für die Aufklärung.
Natürlich sollte die Skimmerzuleitung im Teich auch nicht zu hoch angebracht sein, etwas weniger als "Armlänge" verhindert schon mal eine von innen nasse Wathose . Zu hoch würde ja heißen, das sich Luftblasen bei Niedrigwasser oder einem "bogenförmigem" Höhenprofil bilden können, und würde mir Bauschmerzen bei der Frostsicherheit der Zuleitung bereiten.
Ich habe einen Schwimmskimmer, der an einem 40er Schlauch befestigt ist. Er funktioniert daher nur in einem kleinen Bereich richtig, anderenfalls legt er sich schief.
Mit mehr als 10 cm Wasserstandsdifferenz bin ich früher mühelos klargekommen. Da mein Trofi ein wenig höher steht, ist es etwas weniger (bis zu 8 cm sind es aktuell). Dazu war am SiFi der Zulauf aus dem Teich gedrosselt, jetzt ist es die Zuleitung zu den Filtertonnen.
Die 2-4 cm bezogen sich nur auf den Wasserstand im Skimmer. Wenn die Zuleitung gut gebaut ist, dann braucht man keine große Standdifferenz am Filtereinlauf mehr.


----------



## RKurzhals (4. Juni 2012)

*AW: zAiMoN´s Umbausession 2012 nach Totalschaden Ideen und Unterstützung erwünscht!!!*

Hallo Mandy,
ich nehme mal an, dass dort, wo die Leiter steht, die Pumpenkammer hin soll. Ich tippe mal auf einen "umgekehrten" BA, die Zuleitung wird auf der Folie liegen. Wenn Zaimon die Pumpenkammer in das "Teichloch" stellt, dann braucht er die Folie nicht zu löchern. Bin ich da richtig mit meinen Gedanken?


----------



## Moonlight (5. Juni 2012)

*AW: zAiMoN´s Umbausession 2012 nach Totalschaden Ideen und Unterstützung erwünscht!!!*

Hey Rolf,

genau das ist es ... wir wollen nicht tippen, sondern wissen ... und da fehlen im Moment noch die Inputs ...

Von einem umgekehrten BA weiß ich nichts ... glaube ich auch nicht. Die Preisliste ist raus ... mal sehen was er macht.
Ähm, keine Ahnung was er denkt  ich denke mal, er war heute anderweitig beschäftigt ... aber ich hoffe er verbannt den Gedanken eines umgekehrten BA. Das ist nichts Halbes und nichts Ganzes.

Mandy


----------



## zAiMoN (5. Juni 2012)

*AW: zAiMoN´s Umbausession 2012 nach Totalschaden Ideen und Unterstützung erwünscht!!!*

Moin!! 

neeene nichts mit umgekehrten Bodenablauf lol

ja hab jetzt erst ne Skizze fertig hab die Bilder nur zum besseren Verständnis also wo das ganze gebaut werden soll hochgeladen...:smoki

so jetzt anbei das Bild mit Skizze 

Mandy, weiß jetzt immer noch nicht wieviele Flansche ich brauche,

brauch ja nur einen für durch die Folie für den Skimmer, aber kann man den einfach so durch die Folie bauen? muss da nicht ne Platte hinter für mehr Stabilität?
ja und 2 für die Pumpenkammer..


ach bei der Auflösung kann man die Beschriftung gar nicht erkennen, aber ich denke ihr seht was ich meine :smoki


----------



## Zermalmer (6. Juni 2012)

*AW: zAiMoN´s Umbausession 2012 nach Totalschaden Ideen und Unterstützung erwünscht!!!*



zAiMoN schrieb:


> brauch ja nur einen für durch die Folie für den Skimmer, aber kann man den einfach so durch die Folie bauen? muss da nicht ne Platte hinter für mehr Stabilität?


Hallo Simon,
deswegen der Sack Beton in meiner Rechnung 

Einen Teil für den Bodenablauf und einen Teil für den Bereich, wo der Flansch für den Skimmer hinkommt.
ggf. mit Unterstützung von Pflanzsteinen odr ähnlichem.
Bringt ja nichts, wenn der Skimmer auf Dauer sich immer weiter neigt oder der BA absinkt (und ggf. sogar vom Rohr abrutscht), weil das Erdreich nachgibt...kommt halt immer auf den Boden an.


----------



## zAiMoN (6. Juni 2012)

*AW: zAiMoN´s Umbausession 2012 nach Totalschaden Ideen und Unterstützung erwünscht!!!*

Hey,

ja muss morgen mal das vermessen wieviel Rohr ich brauche und auf welche höhe der Skimmer letztendlich kommen würde... 

hab schon bisschen bammel das es nicht klappt mit dem Bodenablauf abdichten und Skimmer einbauen, weil 2 mal ja die Folie aufgeschnitten wird...

fahre morgen auch mal zu dem Baumarkt mit dem Biber und gucke nach ner geeigneten Regentonne ...

die Folie kommt evtl. diese Woche schon an.. aber bei dem Wetter ist ja eh nichts mit gutem verlegen...

achso, ist bzw. war die Skizze im Foto verständlich und richtig?


----------



## Zermalmer (6. Juni 2012)

*AW: zAiMoN´s Umbausession 2012 nach Totalschaden Ideen und Unterstützung erwünscht!!!*



zAiMoN schrieb:


> ja muss morgen mal das vermessen wieviel Rohr ich brauche und auf welche höhe der Skimmer letztendlich kommen würde...


Hab jetzt nicht im Kopf wie lang der Rohrskimmer ist, den ich vorgeschlagen habe, aber wenn Du da mit nem
Stück im Flansch + Bogen + 40-50cm arbeitest, dann sollte das wohl passen.



> hab schon bisschen bammel das es nicht klappt mit dem Bodenablauf abdichten und Skimmer einbauen, weil 2 mal ja die Folie aufgeschnitten wird...


da geht jedem der Popo, wenn man es noch nie gemacht hat.... mir auch.
Man muss ruhig und besonnen handeln und nicht in Panik verfallen.

Gut vorbereiten....sprich Werkzeug (Messer, Schraubendreher, Innotec adheseal, Nadel(n) für das Dohrlochsuchen und Küchentücher oder Lappen) bereit legen und nicht wild rumschnippeln.
Schau das Du Dir sicher bist, dass an den entscheidenden Stellen (BA und Skimmer) kein Zug auf der Folie liegt und in den Bereichen auch keine Falten sind.


> achso, ist bzw. war die Skizze im Foto verständlich und richtig?


ist verständlich...  ist von der perspektive her logisch... 
Aber denke dran... eher 3*30° Bögen als 90° Grad!


----------



## zAiMoN (6. Juni 2012)

*AW: zAiMoN´s Umbausession 2012 nach Totalschaden Ideen und Unterstützung erwünscht!!!*

Ja habe an die Winkel gedacht! Mal sehen wieviele ich brauche..
vielen Dank für deine Ratschläge und den Beistand ;-)


----------



## Moonlight (6. Juni 2012)

*AW: zAiMoN´s Umbausession 2012 nach Totalschaden Ideen und Unterstützung erwünscht!!!*

Andreas hat das ja alles schön schön gesagt 

Allerdings wenn Du den Schwerkraftskimmer nimmst, die Foliendurchführung sollte wenigstens 1m unter Wasservineau sein um einen schönen Sog zu bekommen.

Ansonsten, 1 Flansch für die Folie ... und dann? Die Pumpenkammer wird eine eckige Regentonne?
Wenn ja, dann für jeden Anschluß (1x BA/ 1x Skimmer) noch 1 Flansch ... also insgesamt 3 Flansche und der 1 BA (da ist der Flansch direkt dran) ... ist ja aber klar ...

Mandy


----------



## zAiMoN (6. Juni 2012)

*AW: zAiMoN´s Umbausession 2012 nach Totalschaden Ideen und Unterstützung erwünscht!!!*

Ja so war der Plan oder willst du noch was anflanschen?

Hier ist es nur am regnen bin also erstmal wieder am
Abpumpen bevor es weitergehen kann...
Boden vorbereiten usw.


also für den Bodenablauf vom Geraden Rohr nach oben mehrere 30er um senkrecht
zu kommen und dann wieder 30er um zum Pumpenschacht zu kommen..

 fürn Skimmer aber mitm 90er arbeiten Richtig? Oder nur im teich in 1m tiefe?


----------



## Olli.P (6. Juni 2012)

*AW: zAiMoN´s Umbausession 2012 nach Totalschaden Ideen und Unterstützung erwünscht!!!*

Hallo Simon,

du kannst beim Skimmer auch mit 2x45° Bögen arbeiten hab ich auch.

Es liegt auch daran wie weit er vom Rand weg sein soll. Ein gut ran kommen sollte hier ein Muß sein!

Denk dran, das du die Leitung evtl. nicht 100% in Waage verlegst bzw. ein wirkliches Minimum an Steigung zum PS einplanen solltest um eventuelle Luftansammlungen in dieser Leitung zu vermeiden. 

Übrigens habe ich meinen Skimmerflansch auch in "nur" ca. 50cm Tiefe eingebaut, das funzt auch. :smoki

Und die Skimmerrohre sind im Teich "nur" gesteckt, wer weiß was mal ist.............


----------



## zAiMoN (6. Juni 2012)

*AW: zAiMoN´s Umbausession 2012 nach Totalschaden Ideen und Unterstützung erwünscht!!!*

Hallo Olli, alter bekannter  Forumsurgestein

meinst du in den Flansch im Teich nur gesteckt?


----------



## Zacky (6. Juni 2012)

*AW: zAiMoN´s Umbausession 2012 nach Totalschaden Ideen und Unterstützung erwünscht!!!*



zAiMoN schrieb:


> ...also für den Bodenablauf vom Geraden Rohr nach oben mehrere 30er um senkrecht zu kommen und dann wieder 30er um zum Pumpenschacht zu kommen...
> 
> fürn Skimmer aber mitm 90er arbeiten Richtig? Oder nur im teich in 1m tiefe?


 
Hallo. Wieso willst du mit den 30° Bögen in eine Senkrechte kommen? Muss das baulich bedingt sein? Ich habe an meinem BA ein 2m KG gerade waagerecht im Erdreich, dann 2 x 30° nach oben gerichtet und noch mal 2m KG, dann wieder 2 x 30° zurück in die Waagerechte und 2m KG (waagerecht) um in die Pumpen- & Sifikammer zu gelangen.

Für den Skimmer habe ich, wie Olli auch, 2 x 45° PVC-Winkel (keine KG) verklebt dazu 1 Rohrstück und nur in den Flansch gesteckt, falls mal was ist. Durch 2 x 45° kommst du auch ein Stück von der Wand weg.


----------



## Moonlight (6. Juni 2012)

*AW: zAiMoN´s Umbausession 2012 nach Totalschaden Ideen und Unterstützung erwünscht!!!*

Wieso braucht ihr Bögen für eure Skimmer? Bei mir war ein Bogen zum Skimmer mit dabei ... 

@ Simon,

ich will nicht mehr anflanschen, gibt ja nix weiter ... aber nun weißt Du wieviel Flansche Du brauchst. Nämlich 3 Stück 

Mandy


----------



## zAiMoN (6. Juni 2012)

*AW: zAiMoN´s Umbausession 2012 nach Totalschaden Ideen und Unterstützung erwünscht!!!*

ja hatte auch von 3 Flanschen geredet, ich melde mich schon noch bei dir wenn ich mir sicher bin mit dem Bodenablauf..!

war eben im Obi gucken, ne kleine Regentonne bekommt man  für 25€
 und die Rohre hole ich aber in einem anderen Baumarkt..

kann erst wenn das Wasser im Teich raus ist die genaue anzahl von 30° und 45° Bögen bestimmen..


überlege ob ich den Pumpenschacht nach links verlege also linke Seite vom Wasserfall...

weil es näher am Filter ist.. (bei Beitrag 15 das erste Bild wo das Brett liegt)


----------



## Moonlight (6. Juni 2012)

*AW: zAiMoN´s Umbausession 2012 nach Totalschaden Ideen und Unterstützung erwünscht!!!*

Ich habe Zeit ... 

Der Pumpenschacht sollte schon so nah wie möglich am Filter sein ... kurze Wege verhindern Flowverlust.
Ist doch ein guter Platz.

Mandy


----------



## zAiMoN (6. Juni 2012)

*AW: zAiMoN´s Umbausession 2012 nach Totalschaden Ideen und Unterstützung erwünscht!!!*

na so richtig Flow bekomme ich dadurch ja nicht weil der Skimmer ja dann auch da ist.. 

und der Wassereinlauf wohl wieder auch von der Ecke (Seite) kommen wird..

hmmmm der Skimmer sollte eigentlich woanders hin


----------



## Moonlight (6. Juni 2012)

*AW: zAiMoN´s Umbausession 2012 nach Totalschaden Ideen und Unterstützung erwünscht!!!*

Na wie sieht es denn mit Deiner Windrichtung aus ... wo sammelt sich der meiste Oberflächendreck?

Mandy


----------



## Olli.P (6. Juni 2012)

*AW: zAiMoN´s Umbausession 2012 nach Totalschaden Ideen und Unterstützung erwünscht!!!*

Hi Simon,

jepp, Skimmerrohre sind Teichseitig nur in in den Flansch gesteckt, da müssen die Verbindungen ja ned 100% dicht sein. Außerdem ist da am Flanschinnenrand immer irgendwo ein Rest Innotec/Dichtmittel der das Rohr dann so hält. 

Ui, da waren meine IBC mit 20,- das Stück ja ein richtiges Schnäppchen.


----------



## zAiMoN (6. Juni 2012)

*AW: zAiMoN´s Umbausession 2012 nach Totalschaden Ideen und Unterstützung erwünscht!!!*

Jo Olli, aber die IBC sind ja auch viel größer ich brauch ja was kleines eckiges wo ich noch an die Pumpe kommen kann..


der meiste Dreck sammelt sich, würd mal sagen mittig 

also ich meine nur wenn der Skimmer da ist wo das Wasser rein läuft macht das ja keinen Sinn, also muss der Wassereinlauf weiter weg sein...


----------



## Moonlight (6. Juni 2012)

*AW: zAiMoN´s Umbausession 2012 nach Totalschaden Ideen und Unterstützung erwünscht!!!*

Na dann mach den Skimmer doch mittig 
Geh mit einem geraden Rohr nach unten durch die Folie und dann außerhalb vom Teich in die Sammelkammer.
Da ist der Weg zwar etwas weiter und Du brauchst etwas mehr Rohr, aber bei einem Schwerkraftskimmer ist das egal. Hauptsache Kammer und Filter sind nicht so weit auseinander.

Mandy


----------



## zAiMoN (6. Juni 2012)

*AW: zAiMoN´s Umbausession 2012 nach Totalschaden Ideen und Unterstützung erwünscht!!!*

Ja schaun ma mal , erstmal muss ich da wieder im trockenen arbeiten können


----------



## RKurzhals (8. Juni 2012)

*AW: zAiMoN´s Umbausession 2012 nach Totalschaden Ideen und Unterstützung erwünscht!!!*

Hi Simon,
ich würde den Skimmer lieber dort platzieren, wo der Wind das meiste Zeug auch hinbläst (irgendwo im Osten... ). So ein Teil hat eh' nur einen vergleichsweise kleinen Durchfluss (<2 m3/h), damit sind Winkel bei DN 100 kein Thema.
Ich habe einen Schwimmskimmer mit Schlauchanschluss... . Ist ja interessant zu hören, wie man einen Standskimmer senkrecht auf Dauer hält. In diesem Fall wäre ich auch für Beton, da ich vermute, dass Du auch mal um den Skimmer herumläufst, oder der Boden unter Folie sich nachträglich ein wenig setzt (ungleichmäßig). Da fällt mir die NG-Formulierung ein, dass der Boden unter der Folie "hart wie Beton" wird...  (Ende des OT-Lästerings... ).
Oli hat recht mit seiner Feststellung, solche Verbindungen nicht zu verkleben, oder mit Dichtgummi zusammenzustecken! Die Druckverluste im Rohr sind klein, die Spaltmaße auch - also kaum "flow" durch solche zusammengesteckten Teile, aber müheloses Auseinandernehmen!


----------



## zAiMoN (8. Juni 2012)

*AW: zAiMoN´s Umbausession 2012 nach Totalschaden Ideen und Unterstützung erwünscht!!!*

ja mal davon abgesehen wo der Wind hinbläst, durch die Oberflächenströmung dreht sich das ja im Kreis

und wenns am Skimmer vorbeikommt wird es eingesogen..

also wir reden doch von DN 110mm KG Rohren oder?? 

nur den Skimmer genau auf die andere Seite von der Pumpenkammer zu machen ist bisschen blöd so ein langes Rohr zu verlegen.. je nach dem wo die Pumpenkammer denn hinkommt...

also beim Skimmer den 110er Flansch schön fixieren damit er nicht rumwackelt, ggf. mit Beton und dann die Rohre in den Flansch einfach rein stecken weil muss ja nicht 100% dicht sein, ok verstanden..

und den Bodenablauf nur um den Bodenablauf selber betonieren damit der fixiert ist, die Rohre aber nur einschlämmen ?

habe da unten ja nur feinsten Lehmboden 

oh man ob ich das durchziehen kann, nachher ist 500€ Folie fürn Ar....


----------



## Olli.P (8. Juni 2012)

*AW: zAiMoN´s Umbausession 2012 nach Totalschaden Ideen und Unterstützung erwünscht!!!*

Hallo Simon,


mein Skimmer ist recht nah am PS, der hätte eigentlich auch weiter weg gemusst(wegen der Windrichtung etc.)......... 

Wenn ich den per Zugschieber beim Füttern für 'n Stündchen ausschalte, sammelt sich auch schon mal je nach Wetterlage eine Menge Feinschmutz auf der Oberfläche. Und wenn ich den wieder in Betrieb nehme, ist der dann auch in 'ner halben Stunde wieder runter! 

Zum BA:

Da hat jeder ein bisschen Bammel vor, nicht nur du musst deine Folie für teuer Geld kaufen. 
Wenn du *"sauber und ordentlich"* arbeitest, wird das schon was! 

Ich hab in meiner ganzen Forenzeit hier jedenfalls noch nicht mitbekommen, das bei jemandem die BA Klebung beim Bau undicht gewesen wäre..............:smoki


----------



## zAiMoN (8. Juni 2012)

*AW: zAiMoN´s Umbausession 2012 nach Totalschaden Ideen und Unterstützung erwünscht!!!*

kannst du oder wer anders noch die gestellten Fragen beantworten? 

wäre supernett 

nicht das ich zu wenig oder zu viel betonier bzgl. Bodenablauf und den falschen Rohrdurchmesser nehme usw.. 

ACH und Olli 

es ging darum das Der Wassereinlauf und Skimmer zu nah beieinander wären sodass das "neue" frische Wasser direkt wieder eingesogen werden würde (übertrieben gesehen)

der Pumpenschacht ist ja unabhängig vom Wassereinlauf..


und btw: wie prüft man noch mal ob der BA dicht ist? habe noch was in Erinnerung aber werde daraus nicht schlau .
 also das KG Rohr mit dem BA Flansch und der BA mit der Folie...
 weil muss ja beides getrennt geprüft werden...

ACHJAAA ganz vergessen  


die Folie kam heute morgen um kurz vor 7 uhr von der Hellmann Spedition  einen eindeutigen Liefertermin gab es nicht vom Händler deswegen war es so überraschend 

jaa die Mega Vliesrolle 2x50m konnte ich ja so alleine tragen aber die 140KG Folie auf der kleinen Palette.... 

na denn.. heute morgen mit nem Freund von der Bordsteinkante auf den Gehweg gehoben und später beim örtlichen Maschinenleih ein Rollbrett für Lau geliehen und mit Hilfe des freundlichen Nachbar die Palette die Treppe vom Gehweg zum Weg zum Haus&Garten hochgehoben und mit dem Rollbrett geschoben  

was ne Action, so unvorbereitet *ggg* naja die Folie klauen kann man ja nicht so leicht 

aber irgendwelche Leute hätten da ja reinstechen können, (nein,ich wohne nicht im Ghetto)
:smoki

naja jetzt noch auf schönes Wetter warten und das Bodenablaufding Bewältigen und dann die Folie verlegen


----------



## Moonlight (8. Juni 2012)

*AW: zAiMoN´s Umbausession 2012 nach Totalschaden Ideen und Unterstützung erwünscht!!!*

Hey Simon,



zAiMoN schrieb:


> also wir reden doch von DN 110mm KG Rohren oder??



Ja, 110er KG-Rohre.



zAiMoN schrieb:


> nur den Skimmer genau auf die andere Seite von der Pumpenkammer zu machen ist bisschen blöd so ein langes Rohr zu verlegen.. je nach dem wo die Pumpenkammer denn hinkommt...



Hauptsache der Skimmer ist in Windrichtung und dort wo der meiste Dreck sich sammelt.



zAiMoN schrieb:


> und den Bodenablauf nur um den Bodenablauf selber betonieren damit der fixiert ist, die Rohre aber nur einschlämmen ?



Nur den Bodenablauf einmbetonieren ... das Rohr selber nur in Sand einschlämmen.

Mandy


----------



## Olli.P (8. Juni 2012)

*AW: zAiMoN´s Umbausession 2012 nach Totalschaden Ideen und Unterstützung erwünscht!!!*

Hi Simon,

das liegt daran wie viel Zeit du hast................ 

Die BA KG-Rohrklebung kannst du prüfen, in dem du einfach Wasser bis Ok BA rein kippst, iss ja ned viel, die Anderen KG-Rohre Richtung PS sollten dann auch schon liegen.

Wenn das bis zum anderen Tag noch drin iss, sollte die Klebestelle dicht sein.

Und genauso verfährst  du mit dem Anflanschen der Folie. Wenn alle Schrauben drinne sind, kannst ja schon mal 'nen halben Meter Wasser ein laufen lassen. Bis andern Tag warten, wenn Wasser weg, oder weniger isses undicht.................

Wenn Wasser noch komplett da, isses dicht!! 

Und beim Rest solltest du deiner Arbeit schon vertrauen schenken können........... 

Ich hatte ja beim letzten vergrößern keine Zeit und ich hab meiner Arbeit vertraut, war ja dann auch auch schon der 5te oder 6te Flansch den ich abgedichtet habe............. :smoki

Wie schon erwähnt, wenn du sauber und ordentlich Arbeitest, wird das auch dicht!!


----------



## zAiMoN (8. Juni 2012)

*AW: zAiMoN´s Umbausession 2012 nach Totalschaden Ideen und Unterstützung erwünscht!!!*

noch ne richtig dumme Frage 

den BA ans KG Rohr <--- auch mit Innotec? neeee mit Tangit oder wie das nochmal heisst oder?

Danke für euren Beistand,  Mandy,Olli,Andreas,Rolf...


----------



## Olli.P (8. Juni 2012)

*AW: zAiMoN´s Umbausession 2012 nach Totalschaden Ideen und Unterstützung erwünscht!!!*

Hi Simon,

wir haben das erste Rohr mit Innotec eingeklebt, das ist elastisch und wenn sich dann mal was setzt ist man m.M.n. eher auf der sicheren Seite. 

PS: An meinem Filterauslauf war auch schon mal eine Tangitklebung undicht, ohne das man einen Riss erkennen konnte, das tröpfelte da plötzlich einfach aus der Klebe naht................. 

*Und:*

*Es gibt keine dummen Fragen!! 

Nur dumme Antworten!!!*


----------



## zAiMoN (8. Juni 2012)

*AW: zAiMoN´s Umbausession 2012 nach Totalschaden Ideen und Unterstützung erwünscht!!!*

ahaaa 

das erste Rohr  also müssen die alle mit Innotec "abgedichtet" werden ... 
also beim zusammenstecken mit Innotec einschmieren?!

ausser die Skimmer Rohre die im Teich "hängen"


----------



## Olli.P (8. Juni 2012)

*AW: zAiMoN´s Umbausession 2012 nach Totalschaden Ideen und Unterstützung erwünscht!!!*

Nee,

normalerweise fängst du mit einem abgesägtem Stück an, damit die Muffen passend in Flussrichtung sitzen. 

Wenn du ganz sicher gehen willst kannst du nat. auch alle Rohre mit Innotec einschmieren iss eben 'ne Geldfrage.

Ich verwende für das leichtere zusammenstecken immer das Sonnenblumen/Pflanzenöl meiner Regierung................ 

Rohr und Gummi bissi einschmieren und fertig!

Iss mir sicherer anstatt Pril oder Flutschi, wegen der Fischverträglichkeit......................


----------



## zAiMoN (8. Juni 2012)

*AW: zAiMoN´s Umbausession 2012 nach Totalschaden Ideen und Unterstützung erwünscht!!!*

achso gut,

ja da hab ich so ein professionelles flutschizeug :

dachte jetzt daran das durch den "Druck" doch wasser aus den KG Rohren austreten kann, also bei den Steckverbindungen...


----------



## Olli.P (8. Juni 2012)

*AW: zAiMoN´s Umbausession 2012 nach Totalschaden Ideen und Unterstützung erwünscht!!!*

Simon,

auf den Rohren lastet in diesem Sinne kein Wasserdruck, das Wasser läuft doch per Schwerkraft in den PS


----------



## zAiMoN (8. Juni 2012)

*AW: zAiMoN´s Umbausession 2012 nach Totalschaden Ideen und Unterstützung erwünscht!!!*

jaa in meinem Fall bergauf von der Pumpe angesogen  

naja wird schon schiefgehen...


----------



## RKurzhals (10. Juni 2012)

*AW: zAiMoN´s Umbausession 2012 nach Totalschaden Ideen und Unterstützung erwünscht!!!*

Hallo Zaimon,
Du scheinst Dich schon ganz gut belesen zu haben, was das Thema BA, Folie verlegen etc. angeht !
Um noch mal ein bisschen "Beistand" zu üben:
das PVC-Rohr (oder auch KG, so wie ich ) kann man mit:
Tangit, Dachrinnen-Kleber, PVC-Kleber oder Innotec in den BA einkleben. Die Dichtringe der KG-Rohre sollte man unbedingt einfetten, damit sie gut "flutschen", und sich nicht "verkrempeln"! Das ist alles eine "Gefühlsfrage", daher wirst Du zu solchen Themen nie klare Meinungen hören.
Das Gleitmittel ist nicht schädlich für Deinen Teich. Es wird abgebaut (und Du hast ja vor, einen Filter für noch ganz andere Dinge zu installieren ).
Der BA wird zur Folie mit Innotec o. ä. am besten abgedichtet, wozu es hier schöne Anleitungen gibt, wie die von Geecebird.
So lange Du nicht mehrere "Bögen" im Höhenprofil Deiner unterirdischen KG-Verrohrung hast, kriegst Du die Luftblasen auch raus. Auch bei mir steigt die Verrohrung an, und bei der Inbetriebnahme im Frühjahr "blubbert" es.. .


----------



## zAiMoN (11. Juni 2012)

*AW: zAiMoN´s Umbausession 2012 nach Totalschaden Ideen und Unterstützung erwünscht!!!*

Hallo Rolf,

ja BA einkleben ist klar, die nachfolgenden Rohre mit Flutschzeug zusammenstecken auch, mal sehen ob ich da noch Innotec dazu gebe..

Der Filter ist vorhanden und wartet auf seinen Einsatz, *ggg* kannst du bei den Bildern auf den ersten Seiten sehen..:smoki

bin jetzt auf der Suche nach einer passenden Regentonne als Pumpenschacht, sie sollte eckig sein , um die Flansche einfach zu montieren und gerade Anschlüsse möglich sind ohne viele Bögen zu benutzen,

habe ja eine 200l Tonne für 25€ gesehen, aber eigentlich ist die ein bisschen zu groß, nur alles was kleiner ist kostet auch noch viel mehr , und ein Pumpenschacht aus GFK für 250€+ muss es auch nicht sein..

also muss ich diese wohl nehmen, sie hat auch einen Deckel , aber da muss natürlich noch was stabileres drüber damit man diese Fläche betreten kann!

also ist mein Plan bis jetzt:

Flansche und Bodenablauf bekommen 
Skimmer und Innotec bestellen :?
Regentonne und KG Rohre kaufen..

nur bei den Rohren bin ich mir noch nicht sicher wie ich die Bögen auswählen soll,

also vom BA zu Wand hin bestimmt über 1m gerades Rohr und dann mit 2x 45° hoch und wieder ca. 1,5m gerades Rohr und dann wieder 2x 45° um in richtung Pumpenkammer zu kommen, zur Verbindung ein gekürztes oder 50cm Rohr..

die Skimmerverrohrung ist dagegen einfacher.. 

50cm - 1m Rohr gerade bis zur Teichwand an den Flansch und das in den Flansch Teichinnenseitige mit 2x45° nach oben + 50-1m Rohr für den Aufsteckskimmer

oder sollte die Verrohrung vom Skimmer erst mit Bögen nach unten und dann wieder hoch, 

kommt ja darauf an wie die Flansche an der Pumpenkammer sind ob man durch die Tiefe überhaupt gerade von dem Flansch richtung Teichwandflansch gehen kann..:__ nase

Fragen über Fragen..  muss aber leider sein, möchte ja die richtigen Rohre kaufen


----------



## Olli.P (11. Juni 2012)

*AW: zAiMoN´s Umbausession 2012 nach Totalschaden Ideen und Unterstützung erwünscht!!!*

Hi Simon,

nimm KG orange.

Und Wähle immer die kleinsten ° Zahlen bei den Bögen!

Wenn du die im BM kaufst, kannst du ja auch innerhalb von X Tagen das was du ned gebraucht hast, zurück geben! 

So hab ich das auch gemacht.


----------



## zAiMoN (11. Juni 2012)

*AW: zAiMoN´s Umbausession 2012 nach Totalschaden Ideen und Unterstützung erwünscht!!!*

ja das orangene KG Rohr ist klar,

also doch lieber für die unterirdische Verrohrrung 30° bogen statt 45°??? 
und nur bei der Teichinnenseitigen Skimmer Verrohrung 45°?


----------



## mitch (11. Juni 2012)

*AW: zAiMoN´s Umbausession 2012 nach Totalschaden Ideen und Unterstützung erwünscht!!!*

Hallo Simon,



> also vom BA zu Wand hin bestimmt über 1m gerades Rohr und dann mit 2x 45° hoch und wieder ca. 1,5m gerades Rohr und dann wieder 2x 45° um in richtung Pumpenkammer zu kommen, zur Verbindung ein gekürztes oder 50cm Rohr..


 
ich denke schräg wäre besser - was meinen die anderen


----------



## zAiMoN (11. Juni 2012)

*AW: zAiMoN´s Umbausession 2012 nach Totalschaden Ideen und Unterstützung erwünscht!!!*

Hallo Mitch, 

schön gezeichnet, so meine ich das auch ! 


nur mit 45° isses also noch zu steil ?
also doch 3x 30° ?


----------



## Moonlight (12. Juni 2012)

*AW: zAiMoN´s Umbausession 2012 nach Totalschaden Ideen und Unterstützung erwünscht!!!*

Hey Simon,

nimm 30° Bogen statt 45er.
Und wenn Du bei Hanako einen Skimmer kaufst, dann achte mal auf den Lieferumfang ... bei meinem war bereits ein 2x 45° Bogen aus Gummi dabei (wie die Gummimuffen).

Mandy


----------



## zAiMoN (12. Juni 2012)

*AW: zAiMoN´s Umbausession 2012 nach Totalschaden Ideen und Unterstützung erwünscht!!!*

sehr gut, dann kann ich jetzt weiterplanen und einkaufen gehen


----------



## zAiMoN (12. Juni 2012)

*AW: zAiMoN´s Umbausession 2012 nach Totalschaden Ideen und Unterstützung erwünscht!!!*

Hallo nochmal,

war eben beim 20% Baumarkt und habe nach was geguckt was als Pumpenschacht in Frage kommen könnte, da eine 200l Regentonne eigentlich zu groß ist.

da habe ich den rechteckigen 90l Maurerkübel gesehen preislich natürlich unschlagbar für 6€

in einem andern Baumarkt gab es noch ähnliche rechteckige Behälter aus PE allerdings für mehr als 25€ ..

und wegen den KG Bögen, 30° reicht es muss nicht 15° sein oder? 

dann weiß ich endgültig was ich kaufen kann


----------



## Olli.P (12. Juni 2012)

*AW: zAiMoN´s Umbausession 2012 nach Totalschaden Ideen und Unterstützung erwünscht!!!*

Hallo Simon,

also ich glaube ehrlich gesagt nicht, das du mit dem Maurerkübel glücklich wirst........ 

Wie Tief sind die nochmal, 30 oder 40cm....... 

Du solltest Minimum eine Tiefe von 70-80 cm für den Pumpenschacht einplanen, damit du auch mal richtig Zug auf die Leitung beim Spülen des BA bekommst. :smoki

Denn die Ok PS muss ja auch ein bissi über Teichniveau stehen um eventuelle Höhendifferenzen aufnehmen zu können.........


----------



## zAiMoN (12. Juni 2012)

*AW: zAiMoN´s Umbausession 2012 nach Totalschaden Ideen und Unterstützung erwünscht!!!*

ja ok,

was meinstest du mit dem letztem Satz?

aber wegen den KG Bögen kann ich ruhig mit 30° ern arbeiten und nicht noch 15° einverstanden?


----------



## Zacky (12. Juni 2012)

*AW: zAiMoN´s Umbausession 2012 nach Totalschaden Ideen und Unterstützung erwünscht!!!*

30° Bögen reichen aus, jedoch ist es empfehlenswert, den einen oder anderen 15° Winkel in Reserve zu halten, falls du auch mal die Neigung und den Winkel verändern musst, um die KG-Rohre in die entsprechende Richtung zu legen... ich spreche da aus eigener Erfahrung -  - das viele Hin- & Her fahren ist auch mühseelig - wobei das meine bessere Hälfte meistens tat  - was zuviel ist bringst Du wieder zurück.

Die 90 l Mörtelbutte als Pumpenkammer halte ich für deutlich zu klein und zu instabil... auch ist sie aus PE und da kann es wieder Kombinationsprobleme - PVC-PE-Kleber-etc. - geben. Bleibe lieber bei einer Regentonne und kürze sie nach oben hin auf die Höhe / Tiefe wie du es brauchst.


----------



## zAiMoN (12. Juni 2012)

*AW: zAiMoN´s Umbausession 2012 nach Totalschaden Ideen und Unterstützung erwünscht!!!*

Na gut, 

dann wird es doch die grüne 200l Tonne..

endlich wieder buddeln 

Danke für die hilfreiche Beratung, ich meld mich wieder


----------



## Olli.P (12. Juni 2012)

*AW: zAiMoN´s Umbausession 2012 nach Totalschaden Ideen und Unterstützung erwünscht!!!*

Hi Simon,



> was meinstest du mit dem letztem Satz?



Na, ich habe meine PK ca. 2cm zu tief/niedrig eingegraben. Wenn unser Teich rappel voll ist und ich die Pumpen ausschalten muss, darf ich als erstes die Zugschieber schließen, sonst läuft die PK über.................. 

Bleib bei der Regentonne und stell die Pumpen wenn's sein muss auf ein Podest! 

So hast du eine zusätzliche Absetzkammer und nebenbei bemerkt, schaffen die Pumpen eh ned alles an Dreck aus der PK raus, ab und an Spülen/Aufwirbeln musst du da eh......... 

Und du kannst die Zugschieber so wenigstens Minimum 50cm unter Teichniveau anbringen!


----------



## zAiMoN (13. Juni 2012)

*AW: zAiMoN´s Umbausession 2012 nach Totalschaden Ideen und Unterstützung erwünscht!!!*

Hier ein kleines Update des vorläufigen Pumpenschachts..


Skimmer ist bestellt, 
Bodenablauf und Flansche auch 

jetzt noch ne Frage da ich den Boden noch ein bisschen gerade machen muss bzw. ein klein bisschen tiefer *ggg*

soll ich um den Bodenablauf ein konischen Trichter formen oder einfach gerade lassen?

nächster Schritt ist dann das Rohre kaufen im Baumarkt  hach, was freu ich mich schon 


achso Olli, du sagst die Zugschieber 50cm unter Teichnievau  bei dem Bild mit dem Zollstock in der Tonne ist die untere Kante bei knapp 40cm.. muss es wirklich noch tiefer sein?

hatte vor die Flansche in die 2te ebene von oben rein zu schrauben..


----------



## Olli.P (13. Juni 2012)

*AW: zAiMoN´s Umbausession 2012 nach Totalschaden Ideen und Unterstützung erwünscht!!!*

Hallo Simon,

hab grad nochmal gemessen, meine sind auch nur Unterkante ca.45cm unterm Wasserstand.
Ich denk mal da sollten deine 40cm auch reichen. 

Ein Plus wäre, wenn du die Pumpen so tief wie möglich positionieren könntest, so kannst du den PS zum BA Spülen fast leer saugen, dann ZS auf und ab geht's :smoki


----------



## Plätscher (13. Juni 2012)

*AW: zAiMoN´s Umbausession 2012 nach Totalschaden Ideen und Unterstützung erwünscht!!!*

Ich habe auch solch eine Tonne als Pumpenschacht. Wenn man genau arbeitet geht es auch eine nummer tiefer. Bei mir sind zwar nur ein 110er und ein 60er Durchgang, aber 2 110er hätten auch gepasst (leicht versetzt).


----------



## zAiMoN (13. Juni 2012)

*AW: zAiMoN´s Umbausession 2012 nach Totalschaden Ideen und Unterstützung erwünscht!!!*

*
jetzt noch ne Frage da ich den Boden noch ein bisschen gerade machen muss bzw. ein klein bisschen tiefer *ggg*

soll ich um den Bodenablauf ein konischen Trichter formen oder einfach gerade lassen?*


also kann ich da wo ich das vorgesehen habe die Flansche anflanschen? GUT!


----------



## Moonlight (13. Juni 2012)

*AW: zAiMoN´s Umbausession 2012 nach Totalschaden Ideen und Unterstützung erwünscht!!!*

Na wenn Du die Möglichkeit hast, dann mache einen "Trichter" um den Bodenablauf ...
Aber nicht zu lütt, also nicht nur 5cm breit 

Mandy


----------



## zAiMoN (13. Juni 2012)

*AW: zAiMoN´s Umbausession 2012 nach Totalschaden Ideen und Unterstützung erwünscht!!!*

jo alles klar Mandy, ist das Paket unterwegs oder erst Freitag?

@ Jürgen

du hast die Flansche ja doch noch eine Ebene tiefer gemacht, wollte ja nur in die zweite Ebene...

aber Danke für das Bild !!!


----------



## Moonlight (13. Juni 2012)

*AW: zAiMoN´s Umbausession 2012 nach Totalschaden Ideen und Unterstützung erwünscht!!!*

Sorry Simon ... wird erst Freitag 
ich habs heute echt nicht mehr geschafft ... die Rohre mußten rein. Aber wie gesagt, ist mein letzter Dienst. Ab Freitag hab ich Urlaub, da läuft es etwas entspannter.
Ist aber schon fertig gepackt 

Mandy


----------



## zAiMoN (13. Juni 2012)

*AW: zAiMoN´s Umbausession 2012 nach Totalschaden Ideen und Unterstützung erwünscht!!!*

ist ja nicht schlimm!

muss ja noch Beton kaufen, und Sand auch?


----------



## Moonlight (13. Juni 2012)

*AW: zAiMoN´s Umbausession 2012 nach Totalschaden Ideen und Unterstützung erwünscht!!!*

Na wenn Du Fertigbeton kaufst brauchste Sand nur zum Einschlämmen.
Bei Zement mußte ja mit Sand mischen ... ist ja klar ... oder 

Mandy


----------



## zAiMoN (13. Juni 2012)

*AW: zAiMoN´s Umbausession 2012 nach Totalschaden Ideen und Unterstützung erwünscht!!!*

jaaaa das Phänomen habe ich schon erkannt 


ja zum Einschlämmen meine ich, kann ich nicht Lehmwasserbrei nehemen?


----------



## RKurzhals (13. Juni 2012)

*AW: zAiMoN´s Umbausession 2012 nach Totalschaden Ideen und Unterstützung erwünscht!!!*

Hallo Simon,
das geht auf jeden Fall. Wenn in Deinem Lehm zuviel "Humus" ist (also verrotbare organische Bestandteile), dann wird der Beton nach dem "Verrotten" dieser Teile porös, und ist angreifbarer als normaler Beton. 
Die Festigkeitswerte sollten sich hierdurch nur wenig verschlechtern. Ein poröser Beton ist aber nicht mehr frosthart, und kann auch durch Pflanzenwuchs geschädigt werden. 
Wenn es nur um eine Schutzschicht geht, sind solche Dinge sicher tolerabel (von Steilwänden mal abgesehen).


----------



## zAiMoN (13. Juni 2012)

*AW: zAiMoN´s Umbausession 2012 nach Totalschaden Ideen und Unterstützung erwünscht!!!*

Hey Rolf,

meinst du jetzt für den Bodenablauf?

ich meinte nur für die Rohre zum "einschlämmen" der Lehm ist grau-braun..


----------



## RKurzhals (14. Juni 2012)

*AW: zAiMoN´s Umbausession 2012 nach Totalschaden Ideen und Unterstützung erwünscht!!!*

Hi Simon,
das hatte ich nicht richtig gelesen - sorry . Dennoch denke ich, dass Deine Idee ausreichend ist. Sie hat auch den Vorteil, dass man an einem defekten BA unter der Folie arbeiten kann, ohne vorher mit Presslufthammer arbeiten zu müssen . Meine Rohr an der Steilwand (Skimmer) habe ich auch so fixiert. Das Gleiche habe ich am Filterschacht getan, wo sie in eine Betonwand hineinkommen (die umgekehrte Variante, bei der sich der benachbarte Boden "setzen" könnte, aber die Wand fest ist).
Da Teichfolie den Boden unterhalb recht trocken hält, halte ich so etwas für eine gute Lösung. Feuchter Lehm wird "plastisch". Sollte der BA undicht werden, musst Du eh' reparieren, da kommt es dann nicht mehr auf so etwas an.


----------



## zAiMoN (14. Juni 2012)

*AW: zAiMoN´s Umbausession 2012 nach Totalschaden Ideen und Unterstützung erwünscht!!!*

jetzt redest du an meiner Frage dran vorbei, 

den BA "muss" ich ja einbetonieren! und das der dicht wird , da sorge ich schon für und wenns ne Kartusche Innotec sein muss  *ggg*

also die Rohre einschlämmen mit Lehmwasserbreigemisch? ausreichend oder muss ich extra Sand kaufen?


----------



## RKurzhals (14. Juni 2012)

*AW: zAiMoN´s Umbausession 2012 nach Totalschaden Ideen und Unterstützung erwünscht!!!*

Hi Simon,
ich meinte den Lehm als echte Beton-Alternative ! Die Druckfestigkeit von (getrocknetem!) Lehm ist wirklich gut.
Die Rohre selbst würde ich aber einsanden - sorry. Wenn es mal Setzungen am BA oder im Erdreich um die Rohre geben sollte, dann können sich die Rohre in einem Sandbett "bewegen" - in einem Lehmbett aber nicht. Druckbelastungen durch Bewegungen im Erdreich können in einem Sandbett teilweise von den Rohren abgewendet werden. Anderenfalls könnte es gefährliche Spannungen geben. Selbst wenn sie nicht zum Bruch führen, dann vieleicht zur Undichtigkeit einer Muffenverbindung.
Das alles ist freilich nur das, was ich aus all den "Baugesprächen" mit den Leuten vor Ort, und ein paar Ingenieuren aufgeschnappt habe - ich hoffe, es hilft, oder regt zu weiteren hilfreichen Beiträgen an.


----------



## zAiMoN (14. Juni 2012)

*AW: zAiMoN´s Umbausession 2012 nach Totalschaden Ideen und Unterstützung erwünscht!!!*

Ok Rolf , dann haben wir ja die Missverständnisse geklärt und um auf Nummer sicher zu gehen kaufe ich dann doch beides !
auch wenn es beides nur in großen Gebinden gibt..

also wenn die anderen Bauteile da sind, brauche ich noch die KG Bögen und Rohre
Und Beton und Sand oder Zement und Sand *grins*
und natürlich vom Händler noch neuen Innotec weil der alte bestimmt nicht mehr zu gebrauchen ist  

Noch was vergessen?


----------



## Moonlight (14. Juni 2012)

*AW: zAiMoN´s Umbausession 2012 nach Totalschaden Ideen und Unterstützung erwünscht!!!*

Ja ne Tüte.
Klebe den BA mit einer Tüte zu. Wenn Dir da Beton rein fällt und der hart wird kriegste den ganz schwer wieder raus 

Ansonsten fällt mir jetzt spontan nix weiter ein außer schönes Wetter 

Mandy


----------



## zAiMoN (14. Juni 2012)

*AW: zAiMoN´s Umbausession 2012 nach Totalschaden Ideen und Unterstützung erwünscht!!!*

so heute hat der Pumpenschacht noch Raum für die Rohre bekommen

müsste passen mit dem Skimmer und Bodenablaufrohr..

werde morgen Bilder mit den provisorisch liegenden Rohren hochladen,
*


noch eine Frage die irgendwie untergegangen ist, habe noch 2 Kugelhähne und 1x Zugschieber,

allerdings in 50mm, kann ich die mit einer Rohrverjüngung in die Tonne von innen einbauen?*


weil da ja eh kein Druck in den Rohren sein wird, gehts ja nur um den Durchfluss zu verringern.. 
oder habe ich da was falsch verstanden?

wäre super wenn man das so machen kann  

Grüße vom Buddler..


----------



## Zacky (15. Juni 2012)

*AW: zAiMoN´s Umbausession 2012 nach Totalschaden Ideen und Unterstützung erwünscht!!!*

...die Kugelhähne bzw. den Zugschieber in die Pumpenkammer mit einbauen macht keinen Sinn, wenn du sie zur Drosselung nutzen möchtest. Soweit ich das bisher in deinem Fall mitbekommen habe, arbeitest du doch auch über Schwerkraftsystem bis zum Teicheinlauf, oder!? Den 50er Zugschieber kannst du aber bedenkenlos auch als Schmutzablass nutzen. Die Kugelhähne sind mehr für die Regulierung der Durchflussmengen nach der Pumpe geeignet. Wenn du jetzt mit 50er Rohren zwischen den Kammern arbeitest, das Wasser aus 1. Kammer abpumpst und so, dann kannst du sie als Regulierung nutzen, aber besser zwischen den Tonnen außerhalb.


----------



## zAiMoN (15. Juni 2012)

*AW: zAiMoN´s Umbausession 2012 nach Totalschaden Ideen und Unterstützung erwünscht!!!*

Also die Kugelhähne sollten nur eingesetzt werden um den Durchfluss von Skimmer und Bodenablauf zu regeln,

Der Pumpenschacht ist in Schwerkraft und die Pumpe da drin speist dann das CS
ist also nur eine externe Pumpenkammer,

Die Frage ist nur da kein "Druck" auf den Rohren sein wird, diese zu verjüngen also von 110mm auf 50mm um mit den Kugelhähnen den Bodenablauf und Skimmer auf und zu zu machen..

würde jetzt nur Geld sparen da die Kugelhähne ja sonst nur weiter rumliegen..!


----------



## Zacky (15. Juni 2012)

*AW: zAiMoN´s Umbausession 2012 nach Totalschaden Ideen und Unterstützung erwünscht!!!*

Hi Simon...

...neeee, da haben wir uns jetzt mißverstanden. Die Kugelhähne zwischen Skimmer / Bodenablauf und Pumpenkammer, geht nicht wirklich gut. Ich meinte, dass die Kugelhähne für mein Verständnis in den Rücklauf gehören, wenn die Pumpen das Wasser in den Teich befördern -> dort den Durchfluss regeln.

Zwischen BA / Skimmer nud Pumpenschacht - einfache Zugschieber in der Größe, in der auch das Rohr verlegt wurde, also eigentlich 110er Zugschieber.


----------



## zAiMoN (16. Juni 2012)

*AW: zAiMoN´s Umbausession 2012 nach Totalschaden Ideen und Unterstützung erwünscht!!!*

kann man das so machen?

anders wird es glaube ich nicht gehen da es unten noch enger ist..

und ich habe leider nur einen 83mm Topfbohrer aber naja wird schon reichen .. 

:beten:smoki


----------



## Olli.P (16. Juni 2012)

*AW: zAiMoN´s Umbausession 2012 nach Totalschaden Ideen und Unterstützung erwünscht!!!*

Hi Simon,

ja, das sollte klappen! 

Hast du evtl. einen Fächerschleifer damit könntest du dann vorsichtig das Loch ein zwei Tage nach dem Flanscheinbau nacharbeiten. Das funktioniert sehr gut, hab ich auch immer gemacht, wo es sein musste auf den Max. Durchmesser zu kommen!


----------



## Moonlight (16. Juni 2012)

*AW: zAiMoN´s Umbausession 2012 nach Totalschaden Ideen und Unterstützung erwünscht!!!*

Jo Simon,

das passt.
Kannst auch einen Dremel oder ein ganz scharfes Messer nehmen. Das geht auch zum "Nachbearbeiten" 

Mandy


----------



## zAiMoN (16. Juni 2012)

*AW: zAiMoN´s Umbausession 2012 nach Totalschaden Ideen und Unterstützung erwünscht!!!*

gut 

habe leider keinen fächerschleifer aber bestimmt nen dremel aufsatz 
Mal sehen ob ich das heute fertig bekomme 

Zum Skimmer Rohr: habe ein dafür ein 50cm Rohr vorgesehen was ich dann kürzen werde, kann aber sein das es sehr kurz wird, da wenn die Tonne so rein kommt wird das mit winkeln und Rohr ziemlich hoch hinausragen  
Schaunwermal ;-)


----------



## Patrick K (16. Juni 2012)

*AW: zAiMoN´s Umbausession 2012 nach Totalschaden Ideen und Unterstützung erwünscht!!!*

Hallo Simon 
Die Löcher kannst du auch mit einer Stichsäge reinsägen , feines Sägeblatt und wenig vorschub 
Gruss Patrick


----------



## Moonlight (16. Juni 2012)

*AW: zAiMoN´s Umbausession 2012 nach Totalschaden Ideen und Unterstützung erwünscht!!!*



zAiMoN schrieb:


> Zum Skimmer Rohr: habe ein dafür ein 50cm Rohr vorgesehen was ich dann kürzen werde, kann aber sein das es sehr kurz wird, da wenn die Tonne so rein kommt wird das mit winkeln und Rohr ziemlich hoch hinausragen



Wieso ein 50er??? Du hast doch den gleichen Skimmer wie ich ...
Und bedenke, die oberen 40cm sind zum Wasserstandsausgleich, kürzer kannste nicht gehen ...

Wie tief wirst Du in die Tonne gehen mit dem Skimmer? Ich gehe ca. 1,40m tief in den Filterkeller ...

Mandy


----------



## zAiMoN (16. Juni 2012)

*AW: zAiMoN´s Umbausession 2012 nach Totalschaden Ideen und Unterstützung erwünscht!!!*

Hmm dann muss ich die Tonne noch tieferlegen


Ja wir haben den gleichen Skimmer aber ich meine ja 50cm 110mm Durchmesser  :smoki

Also Rohr in 50cm lassen und die Kammer tiefer machen ..


----------



## zAiMoN (17. Juni 2012)

*AW: zAiMoN´s Umbausession 2012 nach Totalschaden Ideen und Unterstützung erwünscht!!!*

Hier nochmal der aktuelle Stand:
:shock


da ich wegen dem Skimmer den einen Flansch tiefer ansetzen muss noch mal ein Bild dazu, tiefer geht es nicht da die Tonne da schon zu rund wird..:?

Frage: wegen dem Tonnenniveau, Olli und noch wer haben was von Teichniveau gesagt, :smoki

wenn ich die Tonne jetzt tiefer mache ist sie ja unter Teichniveau und nach jetzigem Stand weiß ich auch nicht wie weit ich das Skimmerrohr kürzen darf ... 

wollte heute gerne die Flansche fertig machen..:beten


----------



## Moonlight (17. Juni 2012)

*AW: zAiMoN´s Umbausession 2012 nach Totalschaden Ideen und Unterstützung erwünscht!!!*

Schieb mal den Skimmeraufsatz nach unten.
Er darf nicht auf dem Bogen aufsitzen.
Tut er das nicht, ist die Höhe okay ... vorrausgesetzt Dein Wasserstand passt.

Ich würde jetzt erst mal den Teichrand machen, damit Du genau siehst wie hoch wird der Rand und wie hoch ist der Wasserstand.

Und danach dann die Tonne und den Skimmer ausrichten.

Mandy


----------



## mitch (17. Juni 2012)

*AW: zAiMoN´s Umbausession 2012 nach Totalschaden Ideen und Unterstützung erwünscht!!!*

Hi Simon,

wenn die Tonne unter dem Wasserstand vom Teich ist läuft sie über ==> Kommunizierende Röhren

hast du ned noch ein paar Rohrbögen um den Skimmer im Teich etwas tiefer zu bringen 

z.B. 2 x 45°   ¯\_ das wären dann schon mal wieder ca. 12 cm an tiefe gewonnen


----------



## zAiMoN (17. Juni 2012)

*AW: zAiMoN´s Umbausession 2012 nach Totalschaden Ideen und Unterstützung erwünscht!!!*

Hey Mandy über´s Internet ist es irgendwie schwer zu verstehen was du jetzt meinst..

hier sind 2 Bilder wie der Skimmer mit dem Reduzierring drauf sitzt.. was anderes ist ja nicht möglich..

ok also wenn die Tonne nicht tiefergelegt werden darf muss ich ja mit zusätzlichen Bögen arbeiten

oder es passt jetzt doch mit der Kürzung,:smoki

hab auch schon so viele Teichbauthreads durchgesucht aber nie viel über Skimmereinbau sehen können..


und mitch, meinst du Teichinnenseitig vom Flansch nochmal ne Verrohrung mit Bögen?? 
optisch natürlich nicht so sexy aber im Erdreich wohl schwieriger zu machen.. :smoki


----------



## mitch (17. Juni 2012)

*AW: zAiMoN´s Umbausession 2012 nach Totalschaden Ideen und Unterstützung erwünscht!!!*

ich hätte da eher an teich aussenseitig gedacht / wäre aber immer noch eine option für innen.

aber wie mandy schon sagt: der teichrand ist das maß aller dinge, danach musst du letztendlich alles ausrichten


----------



## Olli.P (17. Juni 2012)

*AW: zAiMoN´s Umbausession 2012 nach Totalschaden Ideen und Unterstützung erwünscht!!!*

Hallo Simon,

dir wird nix anderes übrig bleiben, als die Verrohrung so wie Mitch es beschrieben hat zu verwirklichen. 

Außerdem ist es m.M.n. besser, wenn das Rohr zum PS ansteigt, so hat du wenigstens die Gewissheit, das alles was im Skimmer ein gesaugt wird, auch mit dem Strom zum PS wandert.:smoki

Also mach das so wie von Mitch gesagt wurde! Und wenn nicht mit 45° dann eben mit zwei 30° Bögen! 

Beginn am PS mit 30°/45° Bogen, Rohrstück und dann am Flansch den anderen 30°/45° Bogen
Du kannst sie ja immer wieder probeweise ohne Gummiring zusammenstecken, bis du passend gegraben hast.

Ran an den Spaten und: Schüpp, Schüpp hurra!!


----------



## zAiMoN (17. Juni 2012)

*AW: zAiMoN´s Umbausession 2012 nach Totalschaden Ideen und Unterstützung erwünscht!!!*

ja sehr gut , muss ich wohl irgendwie umsetzen und morgen noch ein paar Bögen holen,

aber da Mandy noch nichts geschrieben hat zum Rohr kürzen komm ich da jetzt immer noch nicht weiter,

der Teichrand wird nicht viel höher als das grüne Stück links mit Gras  in Bild 3

also soweit das Rohr kürzen das der verjüngungsrohr vom Skimmer noch den Skimmeraufsatz soweit oben hält das der Skimmeraufsatz noch über dem ersten Bogen "schwebt".. ?!


----------



## Olli.P (17. Juni 2012)

*AW: zAiMoN´s Umbausession 2012 nach Totalschaden Ideen und Unterstützung erwünscht!!!*

Hallo Simon,

wie hoch/lang ist der Skimmertopf 

Nimm die goldene Mitte/ein drittel und kürze das Skimmerrohr auf der Teichinnenseite so, das die Oberkante von dem Verjüngungsstück um dieses Maß unter Wasseroberfläche ist! 
( Muss das nicht eigentlich anders rum drauf, so dass die offene Seite unten ist )

Das sollte man sowieso erst dann machen, wenn der Teich voll ist. Daher immer erst ohne Dichtungen zusammenstecken, dann iss das Auseinanderziehen immer noch am einfachsten.


----------



## Moonlight (17. Juni 2012)

*AW: zAiMoN´s Umbausession 2012 nach Totalschaden Ideen und Unterstützung erwünscht!!!*

Simon,

die Skimmerführung muß anders herum ... 
Und dort wird das Rohr mit der Muffe aufgesteckt. So rum wird das nix 

Du meinst das Rasenstück ist der Teichrand?
Dann ist der Skimmer viel zu hoch ... 
Die Oberkante des Skimmers muß auf Höhe des Rasens sein ... sonst steht er ja in der Luft.

Wenn Du so nicht tiefer kommst, dann mußt Du mit dem Rohr von der Pumpenkammer schräg zum Teich runter, damit Du auf die Höhe kommst ...

 

Mandy


----------



## zAiMoN (17. Juni 2012)

*AW: zAiMoN´s Umbausession 2012 nach Totalschaden Ideen und Unterstützung erwünscht!!!*

check ich nicht , das Rohr auf dem Foto habe ich jetzt abgesägt und habe keine Muffe mehr dran,

die Skimmerführung hält ja nicht anders,:evil

muss es wohl so machen mit dem Skimmer also morgen Bögen kaufen um so weit wie möglich runterzukommen..


Bohre jetzt mal die Flanschöffnungen in die Tonne wie auf dem Bild vorgesehen BA oben Skimmer unten..

pumpe nebenbei den Teich ab und mach Bilder von dem BA, also wie er "liegen" soll,:smoki

Danke an euch alle das ihr soviel Geduld mit mir habt !


----------



## Moonlight (17. Juni 2012)

*AW: zAiMoN´s Umbausession 2012 nach Totalschaden Ideen und Unterstützung erwünscht!!!*

wenn ich alles so viel hätte wie geduld, wäre ich steinreich . wieso hast du keine muffe übrig? da drängt sich mir der verdacht auf,das du die rohre nicht in fließrichtung verlegt hast. beginnend beim ba oder dem sk, immer mit der muffe zuerst. wenn das nicht geht,wie beim ba, ca. 10cm rohr absägen und anschrägen. dieses stück in den ba einkleben und dort dann das rohr mit der muffe aufschieben. dann bist du mit allem in fließrichtung. kommst du am flansch an, dann einfach nur einkleben.


----------



## mitch (17. Juni 2012)

*AW: zAiMoN´s Umbausession 2012 nach Totalschaden Ideen und Unterstützung erwünscht!!!*

Mandy, die fließrichtung (muffen) passen schon, schau mal seine bilder genau an. an der tonne wird nur in den flansch gesteckt


----------



## zAiMoN (17. Juni 2012)

*AW: zAiMoN´s Umbausession 2012 nach Totalschaden Ideen und Unterstützung erwünscht!!!*

warum soll ich denn jetzt ne Muffe überhaben?

rede doch vom Skimmer Rohr und eine Muffe musste doch abgesägt werden weil der Skimmer sonst nicht aufgesteckt werden kann...

vom BA aus in Fließrichtung ist klar, ich lade später Fotos hoch dann wird es schon passen (hoffe ich mal )
verlegt habe ich noch nichts,  nur gerade die Löcher in die Tonne gebohrt und wollte jetzt ggf. die Flansche anflanschen..


----------



## Moonlight (17. Juni 2012)

*AW: zAiMoN´s Umbausession 2012 nach Totalschaden Ideen und Unterstützung erwünscht!!!*

Also dann haben wir optisch gleich aussehende aber unterschieliche skimmer. mein aufsatz hat die gleiche größe wie das rohr, paßt also nicht. bei mir paßt nur die muffe. denk daran,dein aufsatz ist falsch herum. mit der rundung nach oben und dem rohranschluß nach unten. probier mal, da paßt das rohr nicht rauf,nur die muffe (ich hab es eben probiert).


----------



## zAiMoN (17. Juni 2012)

*AW: zAiMoN´s Umbausession 2012 nach Totalschaden Ideen und Unterstützung erwünscht!!!*

ich hab keine ahnung was du meinst,

 weil bekomme den Aufsatz doch nur in einer Richtungsweise auf das 110er Rohr
 und dann den großen Teil vom Skimmer wieder darauf, 

hab hier nochmal ein Paar Bilder , auch mit dem Styroporinnenring wovon wir mal gesprochen haben, 
aber auf den Bildern ist die Muffe noch nicht abgesägt, also bekomm kein Muffensausen..!


----------



## mitch (17. Juni 2012)

*AW: zAiMoN´s Umbausession 2012 nach Totalschaden Ideen und Unterstützung erwünscht!!!*

Hallo ihr 2

ich hab mal noch einen link für euch: http://www.teichbau-profi.de/168/skimmer/rohrskimmer.html

so wie es aussieht muss das teil auf dem rohr nur anders rum aufgesteckt werden - ist das die lösung


----------



## zAiMoN (17. Juni 2012)

*AW: zAiMoN´s Umbausession 2012 nach Totalschaden Ideen und Unterstützung erwünscht!!!*

ja mitch, anders funktioniert das auch nicht bei mir , also das kleine Teil anders rum da es ja auch im durchmesser ein klein bisschen enger ist, da ist ca 1.5-2mm ein Rand der das Teil auf dem 110er hält,

und das große Teil mit dem Styropor drin, also das "Skimmerrohr" normal drauf..


----------



## schnubbi (17. Juni 2012)

*AW: zAiMoN´s Umbausession 2012 nach Totalschaden Ideen und Unterstützung erwünscht!!!*

Hallo Zusammen,

ich meine das wenn du das Rohr wo der Skimmer daraufgestellt ist, so einbaust, sind die Rohre entgegen der Fließrichtung zusammen gesteckt. Du müßtest die Muffe am Skimmer Rohr abschneiden und dann ins nächste Rohr, Muffenseitig weitergehen. Am Anschluß der Tonne kommst du dann ja nur Rohrsetig an und nicht mit der Muffenseite. Da müßte dann eine Doppelmuffe drauf.


----------



## Moonlight (17. Juni 2012)

*AW: zAiMoN´s Umbausession 2012 nach Totalschaden Ideen und Unterstützung erwünscht!!!*

Doppelmuffe ist quatsch. das rohr geht in den flansch rein. das ist schon richtig. nur die skimmerführung ist immer noch falsch herum. anders rum und das rohr mit der muffe drauf. das paßt,ich habs doch vorhin ausprobiert. In fließrichtung heißt doch, das wasser fließt von der muffe zum rohrende . . .


----------



## mitch (17. Juni 2012)

*AW: zAiMoN´s Umbausession 2012 nach Totalschaden Ideen und Unterstützung erwünscht!!!*

Mitch hat mal wieder was gemalt 

 

ich hoffe Ihr erkennt was ich meine: welches ist die richtige Möglichkeit 1 oder 2


 hoffentlich muss ich nie einen Skimmer einbauen


----------



## zAiMoN (17. Juni 2012)

*AW: zAiMoN´s Umbausession 2012 nach Totalschaden Ideen und Unterstützung erwünscht!!!*

die Zeichnung ist ja mal richtig super!!! DANKE mitch!

so der erste Flansch ist in der Tonne , soll ich die Innotec Masse verstreichen oder so den Wulst lassen der rausgequollen ist? : 


habe es sonst am Filter mal so mal so gemacht   haha


achso, bei mir funktioniert nur Variante 2 
oder doch nicht, da müsste noch ein kleiner Rand sein der das Verkleinerungsteil auf dem Rohr hält.. wie gesagt 1-2mm breit  und nach innen gebogen oder aussen je nach dem von wo man guckt


----------



## Zacky (17. Juni 2012)

*AW: zAiMoN´s Umbausession 2012 nach Totalschaden Ideen und Unterstützung erwünscht!!!*

... ich weiß zwar nicht wie jetzt was gemeint ist, aber ich habe die Variante 1 von Mitch's Zeichnungen angewandt. Also die Reduzierung auf das KG aufgesetzt (mit Innotec verpastet). Bei mir ist also der kleine Graben nach oben hin...  war das verständlich...


----------



## Olli.P (17. Juni 2012)

*AW: zAiMoN´s Umbausession 2012 nach Totalschaden Ideen und Unterstützung erwünscht!!!*

Hi,

also normal ist die von Mitch gezeichnete Variante 2!! 

Mein Verjüngungsstück vom Skimmer läuft Konisch, so dass man es fest auf das KG-Rohr ohne Muffe aufstecken kann. :smoki

Und so wie ich das sehe, wird hier beim Skimmer auch immer mehr am Material gespart................... 

Bei meinem Skimmer ist das ein richtig schweres Teil, das Reduzierstück!


----------



## zAiMoN (17. Juni 2012)

*AW: zAiMoN´s Umbausession 2012 nach Totalschaden Ideen und Unterstützung erwünscht!!!*

also eigentlich sieht meine Reduzierung so aus wie die Nr.1 und die beiden auf der Zeichnung innenliegenden  geraden sind nach innen gebogen um auf dem Rohr zu halten...


mein Reduzierstück ist so leicht wie Carbon


----------



## Moonlight (17. Juni 2012)

*AW: zAiMoN´s Umbausession 2012 nach Totalschaden Ideen und Unterstützung erwünscht!!!*

Variante 2 ist richtig. und da paßt das rohr mit der muffe drauf. danke für die zeichnungen mitch!


----------



## zAiMoN (17. Juni 2012)

*AW: zAiMoN´s Umbausession 2012 nach Totalschaden Ideen und Unterstützung erwünscht!!!*

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=atAfKlzxcr4&

so habe mal von dem Skimmer ein Video in HD hochgeladen, so könnt ihr es besser sehen und verstehen smoki

lol


----------



## Olli.P (17. Juni 2012)

*AW: zAiMoN´s Umbausession 2012 nach Totalschaden Ideen und Unterstützung erwünscht!!!*

Hi Simon,

dann dreh mal das KG-Rohr und versuch den Reduzierring mit den offenen Seiten auf die Muffe zu stecken....... 

Dann sollte das klappen und richtig sein! 

Mein Angebot steht!! :smoki

Und jetzt Fußball!!!!


----------



## zAiMoN (17. Juni 2012)

*AW: zAiMoN´s Umbausession 2012 nach Totalschaden Ideen und Unterstützung erwünscht!!!*

Hi Olli,

hast du das Video nicht gesehen?

ich habe das KG Rohr ja schon gekürzt, also die Steckmuffe abgesägt.. 
um den Reduzierring überhaupt draufstecken zu können und das KG Rohr in die Bögen stecken zu können..

:?

habe mal mitch´s wundervolle Skizze bearbeitet um die Situation zu erklären


----------



## Moonlight (17. Juni 2012)

*AW: zAiMoN´s Umbausession 2012 nach Totalschaden Ideen und Unterstützung erwünscht!!!*

Simon, du mußt ein neues rohr mit muffe nehmen. deine variante 2 geht nicht,da die skimmerführung die gleiche größe hat. ich kann das video auf dem handy nicht öffnen, aber glaube uns, die muffe muß auf die führung. wenn du es anders rum machst,ist der hohlraum oben. der bremst den durchfluß und im schlimmsten fall sammelt sich dort der dreck, der, der durch den skimmer in die pumpenkammer soll.


----------



## mitch (17. Juni 2012)

*AW: zAiMoN´s Umbausession 2012 nach Totalschaden Ideen und Unterstützung erwünscht!!!*

Mandy, meinst du dann so wie #3 ?

 

ps: das video hab ich gesehen


----------



## Moonlight (17. Juni 2012)

*AW: zAiMoN´s Umbausession 2012 nach Totalschaden Ideen und Unterstützung erwünscht!!!*

Ja genau nr. 3. das paßt. ich habs vorhin in anwesenheit meines mannes ein 2.mal ausprobiert. auch er sagt,anders geht es nicht und ergibt keinen sinn. nr.1 staut und behindert den fluß. nr.2 paßt nicht da gleiche größe. nur nr.3 paßt und ist logisch.


----------



## zAiMoN (18. Juni 2012)

*AW: zAiMoN´s Umbausession 2012 nach Totalschaden Ideen und Unterstützung erwünscht!!!*

jaa mitch, hast du gesehen das es unmöglich drauf passen kann?


----------



## Moonlight (18. Juni 2012)

*AW: zAiMoN´s Umbausession 2012 nach Totalschaden Ideen und Unterstützung erwünscht!!!*

wieso? ich hatte ich die muffe vorhin drauf?


----------



## zAiMoN (18. Juni 2012)

*AW: zAiMoN´s Umbausession 2012 nach Totalschaden Ideen und Unterstützung erwünscht!!!*

Mandy, ich weiß nicht mehr was ich dazu noch schreiben soll,

mach doch mal von deinem Skimmer und Reduzierung Bilder und am besten ein Video *ggg*

ich glaube euch ja:beten , aber ich bekomme die Skimmerreduzierung weder mit Muffe  oder ohne Muffe  auf das Rohr wenn ich die andere Variante wähle wo der Hohlraum oben sein soll..


----------



## zAiMoN (18. Juni 2012)

*AW: zAiMoN´s Umbausession 2012 nach Totalschaden Ideen und Unterstützung erwünscht!!!*

oh doppelpost, bitte löschen..


----------



## mitch (18. Juni 2012)

*AW: zAiMoN´s Umbausession 2012 nach Totalschaden Ideen und Unterstützung erwünscht!!!*

Hi,

vielleicht habt ihr auch 2 unterschiedliche Skimmer  

@Simon: war da keine zeichnung oder anleitung dabei

in deinem video passt es ja drauf, aber du solltest es auch mal anders rum testen


----------



## zAiMoN (18. Juni 2012)

*AW: zAiMoN´s Umbausession 2012 nach Totalschaden Ideen und Unterstützung erwünscht!!!*

Hey,

leider war keine Anleitung dabei...


----------



## Moonlight (18. Juni 2012)

*AW: zAiMoN´s Umbausession 2012 nach Totalschaden Ideen und Unterstützung erwünscht!!!*

Der hohlraum soll nicht oben sein, die rundung ist oben. . . ein video geht nicht ( hab kein youtube-konto). ich mach morgen ein bild für dich.


----------



## zAiMoN (18. Juni 2012)

*AW: zAiMoN´s Umbausession 2012 nach Totalschaden Ideen und Unterstützung erwünscht!!!*

Ja meine ja die Rundung mit dem geschlossenem Hohlraum..

Wir haben eigentlich den gleichen Skimmer beide bei hanako gekauft nur Mandys ist grau-schwarz und meiner ist komplett schwarz..


----------



## Zermalmer (18. Juni 2012)

*AW: zAiMoN´s Umbausession 2012 nach Totalschaden Ideen und Unterstützung erwünscht!!!*

Hallo Simon,
ich habe den Skimmer so montiert, wie Du ihn im Video zusammengesteckt hast.

Das hatte ich auch beim Händler telefonisch erfragt gehabt.

Allerdings klingt Mandy's Einwand ebenfalls logisch.
Ich habe leider damals nicht probiert, ob der Teil mit der kleinen Krempe in ein Muffenteil passt.
(Also variante #3 von mitch's Zeichnungen)

Wenn es denn so richtig rum wäre und viele User das aber andersherum montieren, dann wäre mitunter klar, wieso der ein oder andere beklagt, dass der Skimmer nicht richtig arbeitet.

Allerdings hat die Einbauvariante mit dem Hohlraum nach oben bei mir einen Vorteil.
Bei mir bleiben da mitunter Kiefernnadeln hängen, die ich mit einem Handgriff entfernen kann 
(Aber auch so landen da viele im Vorfilter)


----------



## zAiMoN (18. Juni 2012)

*AW: zAiMoN´s Umbausession 2012 nach Totalschaden Ideen und Unterstützung erwünscht!!!*

Hey Andreas, 
Also läuft der Skimmer bei dir in der einzig möglichen Montagemöglichkeit - wie im Video gezeigt 1A?

In die Muffe passt er nur wenn man den Reduzierring mit Gewalt rein drückt und das wird nicht ohne Schaden klappen..


----------



## Zermalmer (18. Juni 2012)

*AW: zAiMoN´s Umbausession 2012 nach Totalschaden Ideen und Unterstützung erwünscht!!!*



zAiMoN schrieb:


> Also läuft der Skimmer bei dir in der einzig möglichen Montagemöglichkeit - wie im Video gezeigt 1A?


Er läuft...manchmal hab ich das gefühl, dass er schon etwas mehr ziehen könnte, aber das ist ja auch immer abhängig davon wie zugesetzt der restliche Filter ist.
Ob man die Funktion bei mir als 1A bezeichnen kann kann ich mangels vergleich leider nicht sagen.
Ist aber für mich zufriedenstellend, da alles, was nicht sofort versinkt schon in absehbarer Zeit darin landet.

Ich würde aber, wenn sich herrausstellt das die umgedrehte Variante die vorgesehene ist und es den Reduzierring günstig nachzukaufen gäbe, das ganze auch andersherrum ausprobieren wollen (glaube nicht, dass ich den schadfrei vom Rohr bekomme.)


> In die Muffe passt er nur wenn man den Reduzierring mit Gewalt rein drückt und das wird nicht ohne Schaden klappen..


Ich kann mir schon gut vorstellen, dass man beim einschmieren des KG Dichtringes und dem Reduzierstück vom Skimmer das schon aufeinander bekommt. (deswegen ja zur stabilisierung die kleine Krempe, die zwar den Fluss auch ein klein wenig wirbeln dürfte, aber gegen die breite Wanne eher kaum auffallen dürfte.

Es dürfte halt ähnlich 'stramm' zu stecken sein, wie wenn man halt KG Rohre zusammensteckt.

Wenn ich das richtig verstanden habe, hat Mandy das ja bei sich gemacht und dann sollte das halt schon gehen.


----------



## Moonlight (18. Juni 2012)

*AW: zAiMoN´s Umbausession 2012 nach Totalschaden Ideen und Unterstützung erwünscht!!!*

Guten Morgen,

was für eine Diskussion wegen der Einbaumöglichkeit nes doofen Skimmer 
Ich habe die Bilder gestern Abend gleich noch gemacht aber eben erst aus dem Fotoapparat geholt 
Da ich noch lange nicht so weit bin und kein 2m Rohr nehmen wollte, habe ich einen 45° Bogen genommen ... also nicht wundern.

     

Der Skimmer geht drauf, wenn man ihn ganz gerade in die Muffe schiebt.
Natürlich habe ihn hinterher wieder abgemacht ... was soll auch die Skimmerführung auf nem Bogen 

So rum ist für mich die einzige logische Erklärung. Anders herum käme aus Flowtechnischen Gründen für mich nicht in Frage. Aber okay, wenn hier einige das Teil anders herum verbaut haben, scheint es ja völlig wurscht zu sein ...

Mandy

PS: ich habe den Bogen in der Hand ... er steht nicht auf dem Tisch und die Führung ist aufgesteckt (würde ja sonst runterfallen)
Beim Video drehen mußteste ja schon selber lachen ... hihihiiiiiii


----------



## zAiMoN (18. Juni 2012)

*AW: zAiMoN´s Umbausession 2012 nach Totalschaden Ideen und Unterstützung erwünscht!!!*

ja die Skimmer Diskussion dreht sich ein wenig im Kreis wenn es doch in zwei oder drei möglichkeiten geht...

Mandy hast du denn Flutschizeug benutzen müssen?
 Oder passt der Reduzierring wie in meinem Video einfach so nur anders herum drauf?


----------



## Zacky (18. Juni 2012)

*AW: zAiMoN´s Umbausession 2012 nach Totalschaden Ideen und Unterstützung erwünscht!!!*

Habe gerade das Video gesehen .... der Teil so zum Ende hin .... mir ging es ähnlich 

Ich habe es ja auch wie Mandy probiert, dass Teil in den Flansch / die Muffe des KG-Rohres zu drücken. Selbst ohne Dichtungsgummi wollte er nicht...  ---> sollten weniger mm das alles ausmachen!?  ich habe ihn jetzt so eingebaut, wie du es im Video als Erstes  gezeigt hattest. Wenn's nicht funktioniert, baue ich es halt i-wie um...


----------



## zAiMoN (18. Juni 2012)

*AW: zAiMoN´s Umbausession 2012 nach Totalschaden Ideen und Unterstützung erwünscht!!!*

Hey Zacky, da bin ich ja mal gespannt!!!

dann freu ich mich über deinen "Erfahrungsbericht" in den nächsten Tagen


----------



## Zacky (18. Juni 2012)

*AW: zAiMoN´s Umbausession 2012 nach Totalschaden Ideen und Unterstützung erwünscht!!!*

... so bald ich soweit bin, erfahrt ihr es als erstes... wenn es läuft versuche ich mal ein Video aufzunehmen.


----------



## zAiMoN (18. Juni 2012)

*AW: zAiMoN´s Umbausession 2012 nach Totalschaden Ideen und Unterstützung erwünscht!!!*

oh hab was "eindeutiges" gefunden.. :?

http://www.teichratgeber.de/koiratgeber/filter/oberflaechen04.html

da wird extra auf den Reduzierring hingewiesen!!


----------



## Moonlight (18. Juni 2012)

*AW: zAiMoN´s Umbausession 2012 nach Totalschaden Ideen und Unterstützung erwünscht!!!*

Nein ich habe kein flutschdings genommen. nur aufgesteckt. ging straff,aber ging.


----------



## Olli.P (18. Juni 2012)

*AW: zAiMoN´s Umbausession 2012 nach Totalschaden Ideen und Unterstützung erwünscht!!!*

Hi,

hmmmm 

Das ist anscheinend doch nicht immer Skimmer gleich Skimmer..............

Wie schon erwähnt, bei meinem ist der Reduzierring so schwer, das er von alleine untergeht, einfach aufstecken und fest sitzt er.


----------



## zAiMoN (18. Juni 2012)

*AW: zAiMoN´s Umbausession 2012 nach Totalschaden Ideen und Unterstützung erwünscht!!!*

echt seltsam 

also leichte Produktionsabweichungen.. 

Olli,hast du den link angesehen? der hat ja extra darauf hingewiesen das die "Ausbuchtungen" vom Reduzierring unten sein sollen


----------



## Olli.P (18. Juni 2012)

*AW: zAiMoN´s Umbausession 2012 nach Totalschaden Ideen und Unterstützung erwünscht!!!*

Hi,

jepp, hab ich! 

Ich hab meinen damals bei Koi-Discount gekauft, hab da grad nochmal nachgeseh'n, aber auf der Abbildung ist mein Skimmer auch nicht richtig wieder zu erkennen................. 

Aber der iss ja auch schon 6 Jahre alt, da hat sich in Sachen Material und so bestimmt schon wieder einiges getan.................


----------



## walter27 (18. Juni 2012)

*AW: zAiMoN´s Umbausession 2012 nach Totalschaden Ideen und Unterstützung erwünscht!!!*

Hallo!
Also mein Skimmer ist genauso wie von zAiMoN und das ist die einzige Möglichkeit das Ding RICHTIG einzubauen, wie auf dem Video und bei Koiratgeber zu sehen ist. Anders geht gar nicht oder ist einfach falsch! Kleben nicht vergessen!
@Mandy, zeigt uns bitte wie passt jetzt Schwimmkörper da drauf und ob der Skimmer so überhaupt funktionieren kann?
Grüße Walter


----------



## Moonlight (18. Juni 2012)

*AW: zAiMoN´s Umbausession 2012 nach Totalschaden Ideen und Unterstützung erwünscht!!!*

hey walter, da mußte noch etliche wochen warten. mein teich ist im bau und der skimmer nocht nicht mal angeschlossen. ich hab das gestern nur probiert. aber wenn du magst werde ich berichten . . . denn bei mir scheint es zu passen. was heißt, ich werde die skimmerführung eben falsch rum anbauen. mal sehen obs geht.


----------



## RKurzhals (19. Juni 2012)

*AW: zAiMoN´s Umbausession 2012 nach Totalschaden Ideen und Unterstützung erwünscht!!!*

Hallo Simon,
ist ja sehr interessant für mich, da mitzulesen! Ich hatte anfangs auch überlegt, mir einen einfachen Standskimmer zu kaufen. Mangels passendem Standort habe ich mir dann einen Schwimmskimmer gekauft (sonst wäre die Leitung "um den Teich herum" gegangen, das war mir zu risikoreich zwecks Wartung).
Wenn der Skimmer arbeitet, dann wird er in der Schwebe gehalten, indem das Wasser von unten und von oben am Schwimmring vorbei läuft. Das "Teil 2" sieht mir nach einem Mengenbegrenzer aus (für den Wasserstrom "von unten"). Der sollte schon nach Anleitung montiert werden. Im Ergebnis hast Du sicher ein Teil, was viel flexibler auf Wasserstandsänderungen reagiert, als meine Lösung.


----------



## zAiMoN (19. Juni 2012)

*AW: zAiMoN´s Umbausession 2012 nach Totalschaden Ideen und Unterstützung erwünscht!!!*

Hey Rolf ,

leider war ja keine Anleitung dabei, aber es "kristallisiert" sich ja langsam heraus das es nur so gehen kann,

finde es super wieviele sich hier beteiligen, es ist einfach das beste Teichforum mehr kann man dazu nicht sagen


----------



## zAiMoN (19. Juni 2012)

*AW: zAiMoN´s Umbausession 2012 nach Totalschaden Ideen und Unterstützung erwünscht!!!*

Hallo ihr Teichitekten,

hab mal neue Bilder wie es mit meiner Skimmerverrohrung aussieht, müsste so passen mit der "Tiefe" und am Ende kann ja noch ein längeres Rohr aufgesteckt werden, werde es also wohl so wenn keiner daran was auszusetzten hat eingraben bzw. bauen...  

aber das Thema Bodenablauf Rohr also die Gradzahl, habe auf dem 2tem Foto die 3x 30° schon zusammengesteckt mit "Flutschi" aber bekomme die nicht mehr auseinander 

und die Frage ist ob das BA Rohr senkrecht sein darf, oder besser schräg mit 2x 30° 

weil ich es auf Bildern auch meistens so sehe das es schräg verbaut ist, ich hoffe ihr versteht was ich meine:beten


----------



## Zacky (19. Juni 2012)

*AW: zAiMoN´s Umbausession 2012 nach Totalschaden Ideen und Unterstützung erwünscht!!!*

...optimaler ist 30° Winkel zu nutzen, aber so ganz verstehe ich Dich nicht. Das BA-Rohr senkrecht!? Verstehe ich jetzt nicht wirklich. Du meinst mit 3 x 30° und dann in die Senkrechte zur Filterkammer?!


----------



## zAiMoN (19. Juni 2012)

*AW: zAiMoN´s Umbausession 2012 nach Totalschaden Ideen und Unterstützung erwünscht!!!*

Aber die Skimmerkonstruktion passt ?

guck mal wo das BA Rohr rauskommt da sind doch 3x 30° und dann geht das nächste Rohr ja gerade (senkrecht) runter, und dann wieder 3x 30° und das nächste lange Rohr zum BA..

 und da ich das von den Bildern beim BA Rohr so kenne dass das Rohr was in der Teichwand ist, meistens nicht senkrecht sondern leicht schräg hoch geht ist die Frage ob ich morgen neue Bögen kaufen muss..


----------



## mitch (19. Juni 2012)

*AW: zAiMoN´s Umbausession 2012 nach Totalschaden Ideen und Unterstützung erwünscht!!!*

Hi Simon,

gut ding braucht weil  is halt so, aber das passt schon, lieber vorher 50 x probiert als hinterher :smoki

warum gehst du ned auch mit dem BA-rohr im ähnlichen winkel in die Tiefe, der graben ist doch für beide rohre.

"Flutschi" dran  ==> mit dem Föhn gut warm machen ==> auseinanderdingsen - so bekommst du die wieder auseinander


----------



## Zacky (19. Juni 2012)

*AW: zAiMoN´s Umbausession 2012 nach Totalschaden Ideen und Unterstützung erwünscht!!!*

...die Skimmerkonstruktion passt, habe ich bei mir auch so. Die Verbindung zum BA würde ich ähnlich gestalten. Ich habe bei mir 2 m waagerecht vom BA, dann 30° schräg hoch, 2m Rohr quasi schräg hoch laufend, dann wieder 30° zur waagerechten und die letzten Meter in die Filterkammer waagerecht...


----------



## zAiMoN (19. Juni 2012)

*AW: zAiMoN´s Umbausession 2012 nach Totalschaden Ideen und Unterstützung erwünscht!!!*

so habe mal ne Skizze gemacht...smoki


Danke für den Fön Tip 


das blaue ist der schräge weg ist der den ich von Bildern kenne..


----------



## Andre 69 (19. Juni 2012)

*AW: zAiMoN´s Umbausession 2012 nach Totalschaden Ideen und Unterstützung erwünscht!!!*

Nabend all
Jetzt will ich hier auch mal mein Senf dazugeben !
Die Idee mit den Föhn zum leichten erwärmen der Bögen ist schon mal gut !
Wenn die dann immer noch nicht wollen, dann mal die Bögen über eine Kante versuchen auseinander zu drücken , dabei immer schön kippeln und die Bögen leicht weiter drehen ! Also kippeln , leicht drehen und kippeln usw usw !
@ Zacky 
30° Bogen , 2m Rohr "diagonal " hoch ,30° Bogen ,2m Rohr zum Filter ist doch dann so wie hier die Skimmerverrohrung ODER ?
Er hat doch aber 3x 30° Bogen bei der BA -verrohrung >>> 
Und jetzt mal eine andere Frage 
Das erste Rohr hier an der Filtertonne ist doch nur ca 30-40 cm unter der Erdoberfläche ODER ?
Wenn ja muss doch der Filter im Winter durchlaufen ODER ? Friert das Rohr sonst nicht ein, ist doch Wasser im Frostbereich !
LG Andre
*ODER *scheint mein neues Lieblingswort zu sein !


----------



## Zacky (19. Juni 2012)

*AW: zAiMoN´s Umbausession 2012 nach Totalschaden Ideen und Unterstützung erwünscht!!!*

genau Andre... ist wie bei der Skimmerverrohrung von Simon...*und / oder* genau so würde ich es mit dem BA-Rohr händeln... *oder* nicht, *oder* doch

aber sagen wir ihm doch einfach mal, mache es so wie bei der Skimmerverrohrung, das ist auch die Meinung aller anderen! *oder!?*


----------



## Andre 69 (19. Juni 2012)

*AW: zAiMoN´s Umbausession 2012 nach Totalschaden Ideen und Unterstützung erwünscht!!!*

*Jepp !!!* 
LG Andre
ODER Musste noch mit rein !


----------



## Andre 69 (19. Juni 2012)

*AW: zAiMoN´s Umbausession 2012 nach Totalschaden Ideen und Unterstützung erwünscht!!!*

Na ! 
Überlesen !


> Und jetzt mal eine andere Frage
> Das erste Rohr hier an der Filtertonne ist doch nur ca 30-40 cm unter der Erdoberfläche ODER ?
> Wenn ja muss doch der Filter im Winter durchlaufen ODER ? Friert das Rohr sonst nicht ein, ist doch Wasser im Frostbereich !


Schiep schiep ! _*Oder*_ so !
LG Andre


----------



## zAiMoN (19. Juni 2012)

*AW: zAiMoN´s Umbausession 2012 nach Totalschaden Ideen und Unterstützung erwünscht!!!*



also friert es jetzt ein oder nicht?

also mache ich das mitm BA auch mit 2x 45° oder?

pure Verwirrung


----------



## Andre 69 (19. Juni 2012)

*AW: zAiMoN´s Umbausession 2012 nach Totalschaden Ideen und Unterstützung erwünscht!!!*

Hi Simon
Zu den Bögen !
Je kleiner die Gradzahl umso besser ! Ergo 30° Bögen sind die beste Wahl !
LG Andre
Einfrieren ist ein andres Thema ,wollte dich nicht verunsichern  
Es wird halt immer bloss auf die Verrohrung eingegangen und für mich gehört das jetzt mal geklärt bevor sich mehrere User dran machen und sich dabei vielleicht ein Denkfehler einhandeln und alles zerfriert !
Die Gurus werden darauf halt meist nicht eingehen ,da es für sie kein Thema ist, die lassen  ihre Filter im Winter sowieso durchlaufen !


----------



## zAiMoN (19. Juni 2012)

*AW: zAiMoN´s Umbausession 2012 nach Totalschaden Ideen und Unterstützung erwünscht!!!*

achso, ja den Filter werde ich übern´ Winter ausmachen.. 

aber trotzdem ist ja ein bisschen Wasser im BA Rohr...

btw. bei der Skizze habe ich die beiden Rohre ausversehen vertauscht, also das Skimmerrohr ist das untere bei der Tonne und das obere vom BA Rohr.

Also versuche ich morgen die Bögen auseinander zu bekommen und direkt 30° an ein gerades Rohr durch die Teichwand bis zum Boden zu legen,

und dann wieder mitm 30° Bogen ¿ (Ironie) anschließend langes gerades Rohr zum BA..


----------



## Zermalmer (19. Juni 2012)

*AW: zAiMoN´s Umbausession 2012 nach Totalschaden Ideen und Unterstützung erwünscht!!!*



Andre 69 schrieb:


> Es wird halt immer bloss auf die Verrohrung eingegangen und für mich gehört das jetzt mal geklärt bevor sich mehrere User dran machen und sich dabei vielleicht ein Denkfehler einhandeln und alles zerfriert !
> Die Gurus werden darauf halt meist nicht eingehen ,da es für sie kein Thema ist, die lassen  ihre Filter im Winter sowieso durchlaufen !


Hallo Andre,
die Möglichkeit eines Frostschadens ist, nachdem ja Simon gesagt hat, das er den Filter über den Winter ausmachen will, sehe ich bei ihm schon gegeben.

Er müsste das Wasser am tiefsten Punkt absperren können und hätte dann immer noch das Problem, dass das Rohr voller Wasser steht und es von oben herrab frieren würde.

Eine Möglichkeit wäre, das er zum Winter hin das Rohr dann vom Filter aus so weit wie möglich abpumpt, doch bliebe trotzdem das Problem das er so tief wie möglich die Leitungen dicht machen müsste


----------



## zAiMoN (19. Juni 2012)

*AW: zAiMoN´s Umbausession 2012 nach Totalschaden Ideen und Unterstützung erwünscht!!!*

Hey, 

ich muss ja leider den Filter über den Winter ausmachen da er ja auf einer Filterterrasse steht und einfriert.

wie reden ja nur vom Bodenablaufrohr, im Skimmerrohr läuft ja nichts nach.. 

aber gibt es jetzt eine Frostgrenze?

weil wenn ich die Verrohrung morgen so mache wie beim Skimmer ist das Rohr ja ziemlich tief im Boden, also müsste es doch irgendwie gehen... :?

bei allen anderen klappt es doch auch mit den so gelegten Rohren, es geht ja nur um die Pumpenkammer die in Schwerkraft ist und das BA Rohr..  :beten


----------



## mitch (20. Juni 2012)

*AW: zAiMoN´s Umbausession 2012 nach Totalschaden Ideen und Unterstützung erwünscht!!!*

Hi Simon,

neulich hab ich mich mal mit einem Nachbarn, der bei unseren Stadtwerken arbeitet, über den Frost im Boden unterhalten, er sagte diesen Februar war der Boden bis in 70cm  tief durchgefroren - das ist schon recht heftig.

Am besten wäre es natüluch wenn du einen Schieber einbauen könntest *oder* du nimmst eine kleine Pumpe (500 l/h ) und lässt das wasser zirkulieren.


----------



## zAiMoN (20. Juni 2012)

*AW: zAiMoN´s Umbausession 2012 nach Totalschaden Ideen und Unterstützung erwünscht!!!*

Hey mitch, 

oh das ist heftig, 

naja du wohnst ja ihn Süddeutschland, wie ich das auf der Karte sehen kann.. hier in NRW sieht es vielleicht anders aus 

aber die Idee ist sehr gut !!  (könnte ja auch eine Belüftungskugel reinstecken) 

also werde morgen mal sehen was ich mit den 30° Bögen anfangen kann,

Hauptsache die Skimmerverrohrung mit den 45° Bögen kann so bleiben :beten 

Zugschieber werde ich wohl noch einbauen aber das wird wohl was der letzten Schritte, 
hilft ja auch nichts wenn die da sind wo das Wasser schon in die Tonne kommt..


----------



## mitch (20. Juni 2012)

*AW: zAiMoN´s Umbausession 2012 nach Totalschaden Ideen und Unterstützung erwünscht!!!*

Simon ruf doch mal bei deinen Stadtwerken an, die jungs sollten wissen wie tief der frost bei euch ist wenn sie im winter aufgraben müssen


----------



## zAiMoN (20. Juni 2012)

*AW: zAiMoN´s Umbausession 2012 nach Totalschaden Ideen und Unterstützung erwünscht!!!*

Moin,

habe die 6x30° Bögen leider nicht ausseinander bekommen,
 und habe 2 neue 30°er geholt..

anbei ein Bild von der Bodenablaufverrohrung... 

mit 1x 30°+ gerade + 1x 30° + gerade, auf dem Foto sind nicht alle zusammengesteckt, da das BA Rohr ja noch abgesägt werden muss..


----------



## Zacky (20. Juni 2012)

*AW: zAiMoN´s Umbausession 2012 nach Totalschaden Ideen und Unterstützung erwünscht!!!*


----------



## zAiMoN (20. Juni 2012)

*AW: zAiMoN´s Umbausession 2012 nach Totalschaden Ideen und Unterstützung erwünscht!!!*

abgesegnet und Baugenehmigung?


----------



## Zacky (20. Juni 2012)

*AW: zAiMoN´s Umbausession 2012 nach Totalschaden Ideen und Unterstützung erwünscht!!!*

Ja, klar das sieht gut aus. So hast du kaum "scharfe" Ecken / Kurven, keine senkrechte Steigung und wenn die Höhe bzw. dann Tiefe hinkommt, ist das absolut optimal.


----------



## mitch (20. Juni 2012)

*AW: zAiMoN´s Umbausession 2012 nach Totalschaden Ideen und Unterstützung erwünscht!!!*

Hi Simon,

bist du wohl noch ned fertig   

abgesegnet =


----------



## zAiMoN (20. Juni 2012)

*AW: zAiMoN´s Umbausession 2012 nach Totalschaden Ideen und Unterstützung erwünscht!!!*

hab heute nichts fertig bekommen, war nur am Regnen heute


----------



## zAiMoN (21. Juni 2012)

*AW: zAiMoN´s Umbausession 2012 nach Totalschaden Ideen und Unterstützung erwünscht!!!*

Moin HGT Leute, :smoki

brauche für die folgenden Bilder von heute eine Baugenehmigung, 

damit ich den oberen Bereich wieder mit Erde zuschütten darf und die Dichtungen einsetzen kann.. evtl. könnte der der Bodenablauf heute noch einbetoniert werden...

achja beim BA sind die Bögen oben einmal 30° und einmal 15° .. und das Skimmer Rohr wird durch ein neues ersetzt und dann passend abgesägt 
:smoki


----------



## Zacky (21. Juni 2012)

*AW: zAiMoN´s Umbausession 2012 nach Totalschaden Ideen und Unterstützung erwünscht!!!*

Hi Simon. 

Wieso bist du jetzt oben mit 30° und 15° in die Schräge gegangen? Dann must du am Boden ja auch wieder 30° und 15° einbauen. Eine Frage zum Skimmerrohr. Hast du den Folienflansch schon eingeklebt bzw. ist das Rohrstück zum Teichinneren schon eingeklebt? Hoffe doch nicht, denn das macht sich dann mit der Folie echt bescheiden schön. Auch würde ich auch hier auf die Fliesrichtung achten, was heißt, dass du mit KG-Rohr in den Flansch gehst und dann die Muffen zum Teich zeigen. Weißt du was ich meine? Ansonsten sieht das für mein Dafürhalten ganz gut aus, aber prüfe trotzdem die Steckmuffen oder ziehe sie nochmal mit Dichtmittel ab. Erinnere Dich an meine Erfahrungen mit undichten Muffen...


----------



## zAiMoN (21. Juni 2012)

*AW: zAiMoN´s Umbausession 2012 nach Totalschaden Ideen und Unterstützung erwünscht!!!*

Hey Zacky, 

die Rohre sind nur gesteckt, alle Dichtungen sind draussen, ist ja nur zum sehen so ob´s passt,

geklebt ist auch noch nichts!

musste oben den Bogen einbauen weil es sonst zu lang gewesen wäre und nicht mehr in der Teichwand rausgekommen wäre... (bzw. die ganze Pumpenkammer nach hinten setzen müsste)

also kann da jetzt weitgehend Erde rüber bis zum Flansch? muss da ja auch noch ne Betonwand irgendwie machen!

Die Muffen sind eigentlich alle in Fließrichtung, und der BA sollte doch unten mit ein bisschen Steigung eingebaut werden (oder Gefälle?), also ist der 15°Bogen unbedingt nötig?

Danke schonmal für deine Bewertung


----------



## Zacky (21. Juni 2012)

*AW: zAiMoN´s Umbausession 2012 nach Totalschaden Ideen und Unterstützung erwünscht!!!*

... also wenn du alle Muffen dicht hast und Dir sicher bist, dann sehe ich da jetzt keine Bedenken mehr. Zu der Sache mit dem BA-Rohr, glaube ich auch, dass es zum BA hin sich neigen sollte unm es mal von oben durchszuspülen. Das würde sich sogar anbieten, wenn Du dann den Boden in entsprechender Neigung zum BA formen würdest. Ich habe meinen Boden auch zu allen Seiten entsprechend mit Neigung versehen, so dass es ein ganz flacher Trichter wird. Die Neigung macht vielleicht nicht so viel aus, aber jeder cm verhilft dem BA beim Schmutz-einsaugen, so zumindest meine Philosophie.

Also, ich würde es jetzt so einbauen.


----------



## zAiMoN (21. Juni 2012)

*AW: zAiMoN´s Umbausession 2012 nach Totalschaden Ideen und Unterstützung erwünscht!!!*

Ja genau habe ich auch noch vor einen flachen Trichter zu machen,

also muss unten doch kein 15° Bogen mehr eingebaut werden? also das die Steigung zur Teichwand hochgeht ?

weil sonst würde sich der Dreck ja genau in dem Bogen sammeln..! 

werde also gleich die Rohre zusammenstecken und mit mehr oder weniger Flutschi die Dichtungen quellen lassen


----------



## Zacky (21. Juni 2012)

*AW: zAiMoN´s Umbausession 2012 nach Totalschaden Ideen und Unterstützung erwünscht!!!*

...wenn du die Neigung des Rohres beibehälst ist das gut so, aber den 15° Winkel brauchst Du dann aber trotzdem um waagerecht in den BA zu kommen. Der wäre ja sonst schräg im Boden und das darf nicht sein. Also das Rohr bis zum BA anschließen und dann aber 15° drauf und gerade waagerecht in den BA zu kommen.... wichtig (entweder mit oder ohne Rohrstück, musst du schauen wie es passt


----------



## zAiMoN (21. Juni 2012)

*AW: zAiMoN´s Umbausession 2012 nach Totalschaden Ideen und Unterstützung erwünscht!!!*

Ja ok dann muss der BA ein kleines bisschen tiefer um die Steigung zu bekommen, dann hol ich gleich mal die Wasserwaage raus 

also gleich erstmal Rohre zusammenstecken und dann Erde drauf.. 

Melde mich später !


----------



## schnubbi (21. Juni 2012)

*AW: zAiMoN´s Umbausession 2012 nach Totalschaden Ideen und Unterstützung erwünscht!!!*

Hallo Simon,

ich hab da auch noch eine Frage. Hattest Du vor noch Sperrhähne einzubauen und wenn ja an welcher Stelle? Da deine Filtertonnen ja eingegraben sind und nicht in einen Schacht stehen.....

Konntest Du noch etwas in Erfahrung bringen mit dem evtl einfrieren der Rohre im oberen Bereich?

VG Stephan


----------



## zAiMoN (21. Juni 2012)

*AW: zAiMoN´s Umbausession 2012 nach Totalschaden Ideen und Unterstützung erwünscht!!!*

Hey Schnubbi,

nur meine Pumpenkammer ist eingegraben, der Filter steht auf einer extra Filterterrasse..

ja Zugschieber in der Tonne für die Zuläufe zum absperren, 
und wegen dem Frost muss ich wohl ne Belüftungspumpe oder normale Pumpe anschließen um das Wasser in Bewegung zu halten..
habe noch nicht nachgefragt wegen der Frostgrenze in meiner Stadt..!


----------



## schnubbi (21. Juni 2012)

*AW: zAiMoN´s Umbausession 2012 nach Totalschaden Ideen und Unterstützung erwünscht!!!*



> nur meine Pumpenkammer ist eingegraben, der Filter steht auf einer extra Filterterrasse..



Da brauch ich Bilder um das richtig zu kapieren wie die Filteranlage funktionieren soll.


----------



## zAiMoN (21. Juni 2012)

*AW: zAiMoN´s Umbausession 2012 nach Totalschaden Ideen und Unterstützung erwünscht!!!*

Schnubbi,

dann lies mal alle Seiten 

in der Pumpenkammer stehen 2 Pumpen und ein Schlauch führt zum Filter und der zweite zum Wasserfall..


----------



## Olli.P (21. Juni 2012)

*AW: zAiMoN´s Umbausession 2012 nach Totalschaden Ideen und Unterstützung erwünscht!!!*

Hi,

zum Einfrieren:

Mein PS steht nun seit 2006 an seinem Platz und da ist bislang noch nix kaputt gefroren........ ToiToiToi :smoki

Simon,

es sieht so aus, als ob das Skimmer Rohr nicht Lotrecht wäre, da solltest du drauf achten, nicht das dir der Skimmertopf hinterher verkantet und nicht funzt..........


----------



## Andre 69 (21. Juni 2012)

*AW: zAiMoN´s Umbausession 2012 nach Totalschaden Ideen und Unterstützung erwünscht!!!*

Hallo Allerseits
@ Oli P aus G 


> Mein PS steht nun seit 2006 an seinem Platz und da ist bislang noch nix kaputt gefroren


Läst du durchlaufen ?Ich mein kein Bier sondern dein Filter im Winter !
LG Andre


----------



## Olli.P (21. Juni 2012)

*AW: zAiMoN´s Umbausession 2012 nach Totalschaden Ideen und Unterstützung erwünscht!!!*

Hi Andre,

die letzten zwei Winter nicht................. 

War einfach zu kalt............


----------



## zAiMoN (21. Juni 2012)

*AW: zAiMoN´s Umbausession 2012 nach Totalschaden Ideen und Unterstützung erwünscht!!!*

Hey Olli,

auf die Skimmerbögen kommt noch ein neues 1m Rohr drauf was dann später passend gekürzt wird 

 was gibts neues?!


:help

:dumm

2

wollte ja vorhin die Bögen zusammenstecken und in die Flansche stecken..

was passiert? 

beim wassereinlassen in die Tonne um die Dichtigkeit zu prüfen habe ich in die Bögen Rohre gesteckt damit das Wasser nicht rausläuft und plötzlich gibts ein Riss im unteren Flansch, also in der Aussenseite wo das Rohr reingesteckt wird.. 
irgendwie war der Bogen auch ein bisschen größer als der andere denn der ging schwerer rein als der im oberen Flansch,

naja dann dachte super, musste alles neu bestellen und wieder warten, 

habe dann aber den Riss mit Innotec abgedichtet und die Bögen eingeklebt mit Innotec.. 

kann also erst morgen weiter machen...

verdammte Hacke...

naja wenigstens mache ich meine Erfahrungen kann nur hoffen das es dicht ist, sonst werde ich doch nicht so schnell fertig wie erhofft.. und ich will doch die Erde auf die Rohre tun, so dass ich weitere Schritte machen kann.. wie BA einbetonieren usw..

wie tief muss ich eigentlich den BA einbetonieren also rundum so hoch wie er ist oder reicht auch weniger? oder quasi oben einen Ring rum damit er sich nicht bewegt...?


----------



## Zacky (22. Juni 2012)

*AW: zAiMoN´s Umbausession 2012 nach Totalschaden Ideen und Unterstützung erwünscht!!!*

Hi Simon. Nur gut, dass es Dir gleich aufgefallen ist und du eine Füllprobe gemacht hast. 

Ich habe meine BA bis zur Unterkante des Folienflansches mit Beton gefüllt. Unten drunter habe ich noch ein paar Pflastrsteine gelgt, die waagerecht ausgelotet und dort die BA drauf gestellt. Dann ringsum bis zur besagten Unterkante, mit fast Estrichmischung ausgegossen.


----------



## zAiMoN (22. Juni 2012)

*AW: zAiMoN´s Umbausession 2012 nach Totalschaden Ideen und Unterstützung erwünscht!!!*

Hier ein kleines update von heute, 

man bin ich glücklich das der BA heute fertig geworden ist!!!:smoki


----------



## zAiMoN (24. Juni 2012)

*AW: zAiMoN´s Umbausession 2012 nach Totalschaden Ideen und Unterstützung erwünscht!!!*

sooo die Resonanz hat mich motiviert schnell weiter zu machen,

heute habe ich mal meine Modellierkünste ausprobiert 

Das Skimmer Rohr ist würde ich mal sagen fixiert, da kann sich nichts mehr neigen oder bewegen:smoki


----------



## Zacky (24. Juni 2012)

*AW: zAiMoN´s Umbausession 2012 nach Totalschaden Ideen und Unterstützung erwünscht!!!*

Hi Simon...

...das schaut ja gut aus. Hast'e bestimmt wie ein kleiner Lausbub im Buddelloch gesessen und Matsche-Pampe gemacht... Aber trotzdem sieht's schick aus. Fleißig, fleißig...


----------



## zAiMoN (24. Juni 2012)

*AW: zAiMoN´s Umbausession 2012 nach Totalschaden Ideen und Unterstützung erwünscht!!!*

 Danke 



war ne harte Arbeit..
:smoki


mal sehen was heute geht, kommt auf das Wetter an..


----------



## zAiMoN (29. Juni 2012)

*AW: zAiMoN´s Umbausession 2012 nach Totalschaden Ideen und Unterstützung erwünscht!!!*

hachjaaa


nachdem Gewitter heute Nacht .. 

sogar die Gullys sind übergelaufen,Straßen wie ein Bach..:shock

nochmal das ganze.. (ja das Regenrohr in die Richtung zu legen war nicht optimal ich weiß...ich weiß..)





achja...!
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Ibv6yajRmUk


so eine ........ :evil


----------



## Moonlight (30. Juni 2012)

*AW: zAiMoN´s Umbausession 2012 nach Totalschaden Ideen und Unterstützung erwünscht!!!*

Achjeee . . . na da kannste ja noch mal von vorne anfangen  das rohr war wohl wirklich unglücklich gelegt. naja,rückschläge hat jeder mal . . . nicht verzagen . . . auf ein neues


----------



## zAiMoN (30. Juni 2012)

*AW: zAiMoN´s Umbausession 2012 nach Totalschaden Ideen und Unterstützung erwünscht!!!*

jaaa..(

wenn es das Rohr gewesen war... hat ja übertrieben geregnet, Keller sind bis 1m hoch vollgelaufen,
 (zum Glück nicht bei mir)

danke für eine Anteilnahme... 
 achja  ich habe auch Schmerzen in den Gelenken  

:smoki


----------



## mitch (30. Juni 2012)

*AW: zAiMoN´s Umbausession 2012 nach Totalschaden Ideen und Unterstützung erwünscht!!!*

Hi Simon,

ups, das schaut ja ned gut aus  ist nur der Graben abgerutscht oder noch mehr ?


----------



## zAiMoN (30. Juni 2012)

*AW: zAiMoN´s Umbausession 2012 nach Totalschaden Ideen und Unterstützung erwünscht!!!*

Hey mitch,

Nur der "frische" graben mit den Rohren und der Tonne...

werde mal jetzt mal versuchen alles wieder neu zu machen..!
:smoki


----------



## zAiMoN (4. Juli 2012)

*AW: zAiMoN´s Umbausession 2012 nach Totalschaden Ideen und Unterstützung erwünscht!!!*

soooo 

alles wieder ready for Folie 

theoretisch könnte das Vlies und die Folie jetzt rein, :smoki

aaaber das Wetter sieht ja nicht berauschend aus,dass es mindestens 3 Tage mal trocken bleibt..

auf den Bildern sieht alles so klein aus die sind auch nur mitm Apfeltelefon gemacht ..

und der Boden, naja an vielen Stellen ziemlich feucht, also wenn es jetzt wieder regnet kann ich nur warten bis alles wieder trocknet


----------



## Zacky (5. Juli 2012)

*AW: zAiMoN´s Umbausession 2012 nach Totalschaden Ideen und Unterstützung erwünscht!!!*

 ... na dann los ...


----------



## zAiMoN (5. Juli 2012)

*AW: zAiMoN´s Umbausession 2012 nach Totalschaden Ideen und Unterstützung erwünscht!!!*

:beten ich wünsche mir trockenes Wetter...! :beten 
später also ab Mittag ist Regen angesagt


----------



## Moonlight (5. Juli 2012)

*AW: zAiMoN´s Umbausession 2012 nach Totalschaden Ideen und Unterstützung erwünscht!!!*

Na wenn es anfängt mit regnen, machste eben etwas schneller ... und im Regen weiter. Nützt doch nichts ...

Viel Erfolg beim Verlegen ...

Mandy


----------



## zAiMoN (5. Juli 2012)

*AW: zAiMoN´s Umbausession 2012 nach Totalschaden Ideen und Unterstützung erwünscht!!!*

Mhh.. 
Also würdest du das Vlies und die Folie über die schön feuchte - mit Wasser vollgesogene Erde legen ?
weil auf ein bisschen wärmeres Wetter wollte ich schon noch warten..  rein verlegetechnisch gesehen, kann dann ja wie "Stoff" gelegt werden  :


----------



## Moonlight (5. Juli 2012)

*AW: zAiMoN´s Umbausession 2012 nach Totalschaden Ideen und Unterstützung erwünscht!!!*

Ich habe zwar noch nie Vlies verlegt ... aber meine Folie vor 4 Jahren lag auch im Morast. Anders ging es nicht weil das Schichtenwasser gedrückt hatte ...
 wüßte also nicht, was dagegen spricht, dass man Vlies und Folie auch verlegt wenn der Boden weich ist.

Man muß eben zügig arbeiten und so wenig wie möglich drinnen rum rennen. 
Oder Du haust noch ne 10cm feinste Kiesschicht rein. Dann kannste auf festem Boden gehen ...


Mandy


----------



## Zacky (5. Juli 2012)

*AW: zAiMoN´s Umbausession 2012 nach Totalschaden Ideen und Unterstützung erwünscht!!!*



> Also würdest du das Vlies und die Folie über die schön feuchte - mit Wasser vollgesogene Erde legen ?



...trockenes Wetter und wenig Wind sind beim Vlies verlegen schon optimal, also lieber warten bis trocken uns schön ist, eh' es evtl. schief geht...


----------



## zAiMoN (8. Juli 2012)

*AW: zAiMoN´s Umbausession 2012 nach Totalschaden Ideen und Unterstützung erwünscht!!!*

sooo:smoki, endlich endlich endlich liegt die Folie drin 

gestern war es soweit, erst schien die Sonne, dann hat es 3 mal geregnet und zuletzt war wieder ein blauer Himmel 
 und zwischendrin haben ein Freund und ich die 100m² Folie verlegt 

momentan regnet es wieder, aber Hauptsache die Folie ist an ihrem Platz 

..wird heute wohl nichts mit Feinheiten machen und Falten rausziehen,
 mehr ging gestern nicht mit 2 Mann  irgendwann war dann die Kraft weg, 
und die anderen die kommen sollten kamen nicht 

jetzt kann ich nur noch auf die passende Literzahl hoffen...
denke ende nächster Woche wird er befüllt wenn BA und Skimmer fertig gemacht sind :beten

p.s. die Falten kommen weitgehend schon noch raus, notfalls werden sie verklebt, aber mehr ging gestern echt nicht mehr


----------



## mitch (8. Juli 2012)

*AW: zAiMoN´s Umbausession 2012 nach Totalschaden Ideen und Unterstützung erwünscht!!!*

Hallo Simon,

fleißig, fleißig   jetzt kann der Regen der Grube nix mehr anhaben.

das war bestimmt ne heiden  Arbeit - alles nur zu zweit  


 vergess ned vor dem Befüllen auf den Wasserzähler zu schauen 

die paar Fältchen bekommst du noch weg


----------



## zAiMoN (8. Juli 2012)

*AW: zAiMoN´s Umbausession 2012 nach Totalschaden Ideen und Unterstützung erwünscht!!!*

Hey mitch,

jaaao das kannste laut sagen,:smoki
aber es hat alles so geklappt wie ich das geplant hatte, 

also nicht irgendwie die Folie mit mehreren Personen rüberheben/ziehen,
sondern die gerollte Folie von der einen Seite reingerollt und auf der anderen wieder hoch, 
nur das ausklappen war natürlich hart, weil die ja mehrmals eingeklappt war.. 

aber fürs nächste mal, weiß ich -geht alles- 

wegen der Befüllung, wollte nächste Woche dann ein Standrohr bei der Stadt leihen mit Wasseruhr, 
weil der m³ Preis ist dann ja ohne Abwassergebühr.. 
achja den dicken Schlauch muss ich mir auch noch organisieren ..! 

aber jetzt (nicht heute) erstmal Falten weg und Skimmerflansch und Bodenablauf fertig machen


----------



## Moonlight (8. Juli 2012)

*AW: zAiMoN´s Umbausession 2012 nach Totalschaden Ideen und Unterstützung erwünscht!!!*

Frag mal bei der Feuerwehr ... die haben auch ein Standrohr mit Wasseruhr. Dann bezahlste eben bei denen 

Schön das die Folie jetzt drin ist ... dann kann Dein Bauwerk nicht noch einmal einstürzen 

Mandy


----------



## zAiMoN (17. Juli 2012)

*AW: zAiMoN´s Umbausession 2012 nach Totalschaden Ideen und Unterstützung erwünscht!!!*

So Bodenablauf und Skimmerflansch sind verklebt/verdichtet/geinnotect und Regenwasser steht auch im Teich,

müsste also dicht sein, :beten

beim BA konnte eine Schraube nicht festgezogen werden , soll ich die alle noch mit Innotec beschmieren?

und den Skimmerflansch kann ich ja nur auf Dichtigkeit testen wenn zur Hälfte Wasser drin ist..

Fotos habe ich, aber sieht nich toll aus das Innotec geschmiere  

jetzt brauch ich nur noch einen langen C-Schlauch (50m) und muss mir das Standrohr mit Wasseruhr bei der Stadt leihen... dann befüllen und nebenbei den Teichrand fertig machen... 

hat sich alles ziemlich verzögert durch unseren tollen Sommer 2012... 

sonst noch was zu machen? 

Danke für die Hilfe


----------



## Moonlight (17. Juli 2012)

*AW: zAiMoN´s Umbausession 2012 nach Totalschaden Ideen und Unterstützung erwünscht!!!*

Wieso ließ sich eine schraube nicht eindrehen? mal mit nem accuschrauber probiert? vielleicht hakt nur das gewinde . . .   ja,auch die schraubenränder mit innotec beschmieren.


----------



## zAiMoN (17. Juli 2012)

*AW: zAiMoN´s Umbausession 2012 nach Totalschaden Ideen und Unterstützung erwünscht!!!*

Hey, 

nee den Akkuschrauber habe ich nicht benutzt, 
habe das eine loch dann mit Innotec ausgefüllt und nochmal die Schraube reingesteckt, 
jetzt ist Wasser drin und wird wohl dicht sein 
 also mach ich über alle Schrauben bei BA und Skimmer noch Innotec drauf  ?!


----------



## Zermalmer (17. Juli 2012)

*AW: zAiMoN´s Umbausession 2012 nach Totalschaden Ideen und Unterstützung erwünscht!!!*

ja, da darf ruhig innotec auf alle Schraubenköpfe draut 

Allerdings gibt mir die eine 'gesteckte' Schraube zu denken.
Aktuell hält es, da hast Du sicher recht, aber vergiss nicht, nachher liegen da ettliches an Kilo drauf... und das würde bedeuten, das exakt diese Stelle eine Schwachstelle sein kann.

Gut, nicht jeder hat einen Pulk an Schrauben parat... aber ich hätte eine nächst größere Edelstahlschraube genommen und entweder eingedreht oder minimal aufgebohrt und dann eingedreht, damit das auch überall gleich fest angezogen ist.

So lange noch nicht zu viel Wasser drin ist solltest Du überlegen, ob Du nicht doch noch eine Schraube einbringst, die beide Teile des Flansches aneinander zieht.


----------



## RKurzhals (17. Juli 2012)

*AW: zAiMoN´s Umbausession 2012 nach Totalschaden Ideen und Unterstützung erwünscht!!!*

Hallo Simon,
die Erfahrung mit den Schrauben habe ich auch gemacht, willkommen im Club ! Ich habe bei mir erst mal einen Regenwassersammler mit zwei solchen Flanschen gebaut (totale Geldverschwendung , aber meine Nachbarn schau'n nicht uninteressiert nach dem Teil ). Danach hatte ich ein ganz gutes Gefühl, und hab' mich getraut, die Folie zu schlitzen .
Ich habe es auch erlebt, dass sich die Schrauben nur dann gut eindrehen lassen, wenn beide Teile des Flansches perfekt aufeinanderliegen, und es keinen seitlichen Zug gibt. Da die Edelstahlschrauben nur ein Philips-Bit haben, kann man hier nur wenig auf diese Weise korrigieren . Zu große Eindrehkräfte bedeuten also, dass entweder der Schraubenkopf unbrauchbar wird, oder gar abgedreht wird .


----------



## zAiMoN (17. Juli 2012)

*AW: zAiMoN´s Umbausession 2012 nach Totalschaden Ideen und Unterstützung erwünscht!!!*

Hey ihr beiden,

einen "Pulk" an Schrauben habe ich schon , wollte nur die eine darein bekommen, und die anderen haben den Ring auch derbe fest angezogen die eine hat "nichts" mehr bewegt,

Rolf, deswegen wollte ich auch mit Gefühl schrauben und nicht den Akkuschrauber benutzen, ok hat mir ne derbe Blase in der Handinnenfläche gebracht, aber ich wusste das die anderen alle fest angezogen waren!

also lass das Wasser mal bis morgen stehen und werde dann abpumpen und noch innoteccen und den Folienring und Überschuss noch bündig abschneiden  dann könnte das Wasser rein!


----------



## käptniglo (18. Juli 2012)

*AW: zAiMoN´s Umbausession 2012 nach Totalschaden Ideen und Unterstützung erwünscht!!!*

hi simon,
jetzt habe ich auch erst mal dein teichbauprojekt durchgeklickt... wahnsinnsarbeit hast du dir da gemacht, es wird aber bestimmt auch spitze, wenns ganz fertig ist. 
was ich jetzt bislang in dem thread noch nicht gefunden habe, mich aber brennend interessiert, ist die frage zur stabilität der ränder, die ja recht steil sind. hast du da erfahrungen gehabt oder wonach hast du dich gerichtet?

guido


----------



## zAiMoN (19. Juli 2012)

*AW: zAiMoN´s Umbausession 2012 nach Totalschaden Ideen und Unterstützung erwünscht!!!*

(verdammte Hacke.. langen Text geschrieben, wollte was anfügen ---> auf erweitert geclickt -server sind zur zeit ausgelastet -> zurück text weg )

evil

alles nochmal..


Danke Danke..  

  :smoki 



Also zu den "steilen" nicht komplett senkrechten Wänden, habe ich die Erfahrung, dass wenn das Wasser um den Teich zu hoch steht diese dann einstürzen  also wenn es unnormal stark regnet..!

da der Rand nicht vernünftig gemacht werden konnte da die Folie "falsch" reingelegt wurde.. konnte da ja einfach Wasser drunter laufen und alles ins rutschen bringen...

dieses mal habe ich die Folie ja selber verlegt und kann für einen guten Rand sorgen!!
(hoffe ich mal)


wollte noch nicht mauern, da ich noch nicht in dem "Alter"  bin  aber der nächste doppelt so große wird dann so sein *grins*


--

habe heute den Regenwasserstand von 10cm wieder abgepumpt und den BA innotecwulst abgeschnitten und den kompletten Teich vom Lehmdreck befreit, inklusive BA Rohr  :smoki soo 

morgen bzw. heute wird dann noch ein bisschen geinnotecct... 

nebenbei habe ich den Filter einsatzbereit gemacht, also die Bioabteilung gereinigt ..

3x Helix raus --> Tonne sauber machen --> Helix wieder rein 

und überrascht war ich das unter der Medienauflage keine wie man es hier immer liest(hört)

5cm dicke Dreckschicht liegt die den Tonnenablauf verstopft ..

neein  es lag unter der Medienauflage eine Schicht von ein paar mm abgestorbener Bakterien von der Helixfarm 

also weiß ich für die Zukunft schonmal das die Reinigungsintervalle da noch viel länger sein können bis 1mal im Jahr :shock

und die Belüftersteine die sahen auch noch neu aus und waren nicht wie ich vermutet hatte schon zerbröselt :smoki

Luftschläuche waren auch Dicht - alles Super... 

so muss der Rest nur noch dran gebaut werden und das Wasser kann kommen und der Filter direkt arbeiten  eventuell noch mit Bodensatz vom Händler impfen .. also die Biokammer 

muss mir jetzt nur noch so um die 50m C-Schlauch organisieren, das mit dem Standrohr von den Stadtwerken ist ja kein Problem :smoki

das war der kleine Statusbericht ...

achja wenn ich dieses Jahr noch welche einsetze werden es nur 3 sein 

entweder von jedem einen oder einen doppelt mit Gin Rin 

min. ein Chagoi (mögl.Gin Rin),auf jeden fall ein schönen Ochiba und evtl. ein Soragoi

nächstes Jahr dann der farbige Besatz 

(oh man zulange geschrieben und wieder abgemeldet, gut das der Text noch dagewesen ist....)

habe bestimmt noch was vergessen


----------



## Zacky (19. Juli 2012)

*AW: zAiMoN´s Umbausession 2012 nach Totalschaden Ideen und Unterstützung erwünscht!!!*

 super-Update  und wo sind die Foddos!? aber ab...


----------



## zAiMoN (19. Juli 2012)

*AW: zAiMoN´s Umbausession 2012 nach Totalschaden Ideen und Unterstützung erwünscht!!!*

was möchtest du denn sehen ?    



das Wetter ist so wechselhaft, macht echt kein spaß, 
abpumpen lohnt sich dann gar nicht wenn es gleich wieder regnet... 

was sagst du/ihr dazu die Helixfarm zu impfen also mit Bodensatz vom Händler, sollte ich dann auch nur da die Tiere kaufen oder ist das egal.. Filterstarter.. naja 2

und mit nem Fisch impfen ist doch auch blöd, wenn der da alleine rumschwimmt...  vor allem erst wenn das Wasser ok ist machts ja keinen Sinn 

geht doch nur um den Dreck .. 2


----------



## Zacky (19. Juli 2012)

*AW: zAiMoN´s Umbausession 2012 nach Totalschaden Ideen und Unterstützung erwünscht!!!*

mit Fremdmaterialen würde ich nicht impfen...lasse deinen Filter lieber sich selbst einfahren...ggf. Starterbakterien und gut ist...genug Nahrstoffe, die den Bakterien die Grundlage bieten kommt von alleine...denke an den Nitritpeak, bevor du Fischis einsetzt...


----------



## zAiMoN (19. Juli 2012)

*AW: zAiMoN´s Umbausession 2012 nach Totalschaden Ideen und Unterstützung erwünscht!!!*

ja an den Nitritpeak denke ich ja ,

was für Filterstartbakterien sollte ich denn nehmen? 

und von was würdest du gerne Fotos sehen?


----------



## Zacky (19. Juli 2012)

*AW: zAiMoN´s Umbausession 2012 nach Totalschaden Ideen und Unterstützung erwünscht!!!*



zAiMoN schrieb:


> ...was für Filterstartbakterien sollte ich denn nehmen?



...dass weiß ich doch nicht...ich habe die von Eva-Maria empfohlenen EM (effektive Mikroorganismen) gegoogelt und nach einer Einlaufphase von 4 Wochen ohne Fische in den Teich gegeben...nach kurzer Eintrübung hat sich die Sicht nach 2-3 Wochen wieder vernünftig eingestellt...



zAiMoN schrieb:


> ...und von was würdest du gerne Fotos sehen?



...na, von deinen Bauarbeiten, Geinnotece, du musst doch noch was gemacht haben......dein Filteraufbau oder so...Fotos gucken ist immer


----------



## Moonlight (19. Juli 2012)

*AW: zAiMoN´s Umbausession 2012 nach Totalschaden Ideen und Unterstützung erwünscht!!!*

Piesel doch einfach rein ... sind auch Bakterein und sogar umso 
Funktioniert bestens 

Mandy


----------



## zAiMoN (20. Juli 2012)

*AW: zAiMoN´s Umbausession 2012 nach Totalschaden Ideen und Unterstützung erwünscht!!!*

höhö, ok morgen gibts ein paar Bilder,

mit den EM das habe ich auch schon gehört...


@Mandy



tolle idee


----------



## Moonlight (20. Juli 2012)

*AW: zAiMoN´s Umbausession 2012 nach Totalschaden Ideen und Unterstützung erwünscht!!!*

Haben wir auch schon praktiziert ... und der Pool war samt Filter innerhalb von knapp 2Wochen eingefahren und schön mit Bakterien besiedelt 
Ist schon eine geile Sache ... diese Pi... 
Sieht nur lustig aus, wenn da einer steht und ... na Du weißt schon ... grins

Mandy


----------



## Andre 69 (20. Juli 2012)

*AW: zAiMoN´s Umbausession 2012 nach Totalschaden Ideen und Unterstützung erwünscht!!!*

Hallo zusammen !
[OT]@ Mandy


> Sieht nur lustig aus, wenn da einer steht


Tja Mandy ,für uns gibt es auch ein Porzelan-Dingen´s dafür ! Ich stell mir nur gerade vor ihr steht da am Teich !
Jetzt aber Achtung sonst kommt wieder die SCHIEB-Else ! [/OT]


----------



## zAiMoN (20. Juli 2012)

*AW: zAiMoN´s Umbausession 2012 nach Totalschaden Ideen und Unterstützung erwünscht!!!*

 

du meinst das ja ernst 

naja ich überlegs mir mal 

achso , konnte heute nichts machen, war anderweitig beschäftigt, und die Bilder sind doch auch nicht so toll.... nur Folie mit Dreck usw.


----------



## Moonlight (20. Juli 2012)

*AW: zAiMoN´s Umbausession 2012 nach Totalschaden Ideen und Unterstützung erwünscht!!!*

ja natürlich mein ich das im ernst. dachtest du etwa ich würde dich verschaukeln? nee nee. wir haben das am pool auch erstmalig ausprobiert, aber den tipp hab ich vor 2jahren schon bekommen. ich werde das beim teich auch wieder so machen. wird zwar dort wg. des volumens etwas länger dauern, aber ich bin zuversichtlich das es ebenfalls funktioniert und schneller geht als mit starterbakterien.


----------



## zAiMoN (20. Juli 2012)

*AW: zAiMoN´s Umbausession 2012 nach Totalschaden Ideen und Unterstützung erwünscht!!!*

Dann mach mal Fotos davon 

bei mir kommt nächste Woche Wasser rein.. habe schon 35m C-Schlauch


----------



## Moonlight (20. Juli 2012)

*AW: zAiMoN´s Umbausession 2012 nach Totalschaden Ideen und Unterstützung erwünscht!!!*

Ich auch  das standrohr liegt bereits im flur  bilder? bestimmt nicht . . . mein mann bringt mich um


----------



## zAiMoN (20. Juli 2012)

*AW: zAiMoN´s Umbausession 2012 nach Totalschaden Ideen und Unterstützung erwünscht!!!*

brauche aber noch min. 20m  

Das standrohr hol ich dann ab Montag oder Mittwoch je nach dem wie das Wetter dann mitspielt...


du hast doch Kinder oder? die machen bestimmt genug "Flow"


----------



## Moonlight (20. Juli 2012)

*AW: zAiMoN´s Umbausession 2012 nach Totalschaden Ideen und Unterstützung erwünscht!!!*

Das ist doch nicht dein ernst?! die kinder haben nichts, aber auch gar nichts im koiteich zu suchen. das geht auch anderweitig


----------



## zAiMoN (20. Juli 2012)

*AW: zAiMoN´s Umbausession 2012 nach Totalschaden Ideen und Unterstützung erwünscht!!!*

ging doch um die "Bakterien" 

sonst nichts


----------



## Moonlight (20. Juli 2012)

*AW: zAiMoN´s Umbausession 2012 nach Totalschaden Ideen und Unterstützung erwünscht!!!*

Achso, das meinst du. ja nee . . . das mach ich selbst. die bakkis kennen meine fische und wir schwimmen auf einer wellenlänge


----------



## zAiMoN (20. Juli 2012)

*AW: zAiMoN´s Umbausession 2012 nach Totalschaden Ideen und Unterstützung erwünscht!!!*

 

stimmt, die schwimmen ja noch auf der selben Grundlage im Pool


----------



## zAiMoN (26. Juli 2012)

*AW: zAiMoN´s Umbausession 2012 nach Totalschaden Ideen und Unterstützung erwünscht!!!*

Heute war es endlich soweit :smoki

sogar so wie ich es wollte fast 30.000l :shock

morgen wieder schön schwimmen 

habe noch ein Problem mit dem Skimmer,

bekomme das Rohr schlecht in den Flansch rein und richtig skimmen tut er auch noch nicht 

muss morgen mal in Ruhe da dran gehen..


----------



## zAiMoN (26. Juli 2012)

*AW: zAiMoN´s Umbausession 2012 nach Totalschaden Ideen und Unterstützung erwünscht!!!*

...  ist der Teich soo hässlich? Oder weil noch keine Farbe drin ist? 

Zugschieber sind bestellt, dann sollte das auch mit dem Skimmer klappen,
und ne neue belüftungspumpe.. Hmm ne richtige hiblow wäre schon ganz nett, oder wieder ne hailea
Oder doch ne Alita?  
Thermometer muss ich auch noch bestellen.. 
Und evtl. Die EM Bakterien, reinpi...n will ich doch nicht wo man noch so schön schwimmen kann...

In den nächsten Tagen wird der Rand fertig gemacht, damit der Rest folgen kann (Terasse&steg)

So jetzt kann jeder mal draufhauen,

auch die die immer nur lesen und nicht schreiben wie, der schwarze Vogel z.b. 

2


----------



## Moonlight (26. Juli 2012)

*AW: zAiMoN´s Umbausession 2012 nach Totalschaden Ideen und Unterstützung erwünscht!!!*

Ach Simon,

häßlich ist der nicht ... wie kommste denn auf solche dummen Ideen  Ist doch gut geworden 

Aber Du sag mal ... auf Bild 6 ... da ist ordentlich Zug in der Folie auf dem Skimmerflansch ... ist der Zug jetzt weg? Nicht dass es Dir dort den Flansch rausreißt und der Teich undicht wird :?

Apropos Skimmer, wir rum willste den denn nun anbringen? So wie ich damals dachte oder so wie alle gesagt haben?

Ich hab ihn so angebaut, wie alle gesagt haben 

Oder welches Problem hast Du mit dem Anbringen? Irgendwie werd ich aus Deinem Posting nicht schlau ...

Wie soll die Umrandung denn werden ... Steine ... Holz ... oder was anderes?

Mandy


----------



## zAiMoN (26. Juli 2012)

*AW: zAiMoN´s Umbausession 2012 nach Totalschaden Ideen und Unterstützung erwünscht!!!*

Hey 

Ja der Zug ist weg, sah erst schlimm aus aber da zieht nichts mehr, sonst wäre das schon passiert 


Also der Skimmer ist jetzt wie damals besprochen drauf also der red. Ring auf dem KG Rohr "falsch" herum festgeinnotect und dann das überschiebteil mit dem Styroporring drauf!

der Rand wird mit Steinen und 2 stegen rechts und links verkleidet und auf den langen Teich Seiten dann Plattenmäßige steine!

Zum Skimmer Problem denke ich einfach dadurch das der Fluss noch nicht  geregelt wird zieht der BA mehr und der Skimmer wird benachteiligt (Mitleid an den Skimmer)

Aber durch die Zugschieber wird das dann voneinander geregelt und die oberflächenabsaugung  ist mal mehr mal weniger am laufen !

Achso das rohrende habe ich mit ner Feile bearbeitet und heute beim schwimmen heute Mittag nochmal rein gesteckt und es hält jetzt ... Ist auch viel Innotec Überschuss drin


----------



## MaFF (26. Juli 2012)

*AW: zAiMoN´s Umbausession 2012 nach Totalschaden Ideen und Unterstützung erwünscht!!!*

Ich finde deinen Teich auch nicht hässlich. Außerdem ist er noch nicht komplett fertig. 
Ich habe eine Resun LP100, läuft super das Gerät. Kann ich nur empfehlen.

Gruß Marcel


----------



## Moonlight (26. Juli 2012)

*AW: zAiMoN´s Umbausession 2012 nach Totalschaden Ideen und Unterstützung erwünscht!!!*

na siehste simon, problen skimmeranbau gelöst, skimmerzug erkannt, problem gebannt . mach mal weiter, der wird noch richtig schick


----------



## zAiMoN (26. Juli 2012)

*AW: zAiMoN´s Umbausession 2012 nach Totalschaden Ideen und Unterstützung erwünscht!!!*

Hey, 

Die aufbauenden Worte tun' richtig gut 

aber der schwarze vogel hat wieder nur geguckt und kein senf dazu gegeben   

Mal was anderes, wie seht ihr das mit Unterwasserbeleuchtung? 
also max. 3h wenn es dunkel ist... 
Klar kann die Koi schon stressen,
aber wie klares Wasser ist es für den Betrachter "schön"


----------



## Zacky (27. Juli 2012)

*AW: zAiMoN´s Umbausession 2012 nach Totalschaden Ideen und Unterstützung erwünscht!!!*



zAiMoN schrieb:


> ...aber der schwarze vogel hat wieder nur geguckt und kein senf dazu gegeben



Wer ist denn bitte schön das!? Warum soll er denn seinen Senf dazu geben?  Du magst doch mehr Ketchup oder!? 



zAiMoN schrieb:


> Mal was anderes, wie seht ihr das mit Unterwasserbeleuchtung?



Mit Unterwasserbeleuchtung sehe ich im Dunkeln besser!


----------



## blackbird (27. Juli 2012)

*AW: zAiMoN´s Umbausession 2012 nach Totalschaden Ideen und Unterstützung erwünscht!!!*

Hi zusammen!


zAiMoN schrieb:


> aber der schwarze vogel hat wieder nur geguckt und kein senf dazu gegeben





Zacky schrieb:


> Wer ist denn bitte schön das!?



Ich fühl mich zwar nicht wirklich angesprochen, aber nur um sicher zu gehen...: Ihr meint nicht mich, oder? 

Grüße, Tim


----------



## zAiMoN (27. Juli 2012)

*AW: zAiMoN´s Umbausession 2012 nach Totalschaden Ideen und Unterstützung erwünscht!!!*

Na klar mein ich dich   

Senf oder Schranke egal


----------



## blackbird (27. Juli 2012)

*AW: zAiMoN´s Umbausession 2012 nach Totalschaden Ideen und Unterstützung erwünscht!!!*

Hi Simon.


zAiMoN schrieb:


> Na klar mein ich dich



Was hätte ich denn bitteschön, dazu beitragen sollen? Und wann? Und warum? 
Grüße, Tim


----------



## zAiMoN (27. Juli 2012)

*AW: zAiMoN´s Umbausession 2012 nach Totalschaden Ideen und Unterstützung erwünscht!!!*

Tolle Leistung Blabla.. 

Schade das er nicht rechteckig ist dann wäre noch mehr Volumen da.... So wie bei Mandy 

oder kennt ihr euch alle im berliner Raum dass es deswegen anders aussieht?   
Naja ist ja auch egal..!  Möchte hier nicht zu Offtopic werden... 
jetzt wird draufjehauen  wie aufn Holzteich


----------



## Zacky (27. Juli 2012)

*AW: zAiMoN´s Umbausession 2012 nach Totalschaden Ideen und Unterstützung erwünscht!!!*

rh

Hi Simon...

dein Teich sieht doch schon ganz klasse aus. Wasser ist drin, die Anschlüsse sind auch gelegt, Filter ist auch soweit rund...jetzt geht's doch nur noch an die Deko... Beleuchtung im Teich ist klasse... ich habe meine Flachzone (50-60 cm Tiefe) mit Strahlern ausgestattet und im Tiefenbereich jetzt auch 2 Strahler die das Zentrum des Teiches ein wenig ausleuchten...

Und nicht alle bauen hier nur eckig im Berliner Raum......guckst du hier - Teich rund -


----------



## zAiMoN (27. Juli 2012)

*AW: zAiMoN´s Umbausession 2012 nach Totalschaden Ideen und Unterstützung erwünscht!!!*

ja danke Zacky,

Bin wohl zu verwöhnt von der Lobesauschüttung/Lobeshymnen bei Mandys Teich  

Das ist noch die Frage ob einen großen Strahler oder 3 kleine von Oase ..
gucke mal beim Gala vorbei ob der mir was zum austesten mitgibt


----------



## Zacky (27. Juli 2012)

*AW: zAiMoN´s Umbausession 2012 nach Totalschaden Ideen und Unterstützung erwünscht!!!*



zAiMoN schrieb:


> Bin wohl zu verwöhnt von der lobesauschüttung bei Mandys Teich



 ... das stimmt wohl ... ging mir ähnlich ...


----------



## blackbird (27. Juli 2012)

*AW: zAiMoN´s Umbausession 2012 nach Totalschaden Ideen und Unterstützung erwünscht!!!*

Hi Simon, 



zAiMoN schrieb:


> Tolle Leistung Blabla..
> 
> Schade das er nicht rechteckig ist dann wäre noch mehr Volumen da.... So wie bei Mandy
> 
> oder kennt ihr euch alle im berliner Raum dass es deswegen anders aussieht?



Ich weiß ja nicht, was Du für ein Problem hast, aber hast Du's mal mit weniger Alkohol probiert? 

Grüße, 
Tim


----------



## zAiMoN (27. Juli 2012)

*AW: zAiMoN´s Umbausession 2012 nach Totalschaden Ideen und Unterstützung erwünscht!!!*

 geil


----------



## Moonlight (27. Juli 2012)

*AW: zAiMoN´s Umbausession 2012 nach Totalschaden Ideen und Unterstützung erwünscht!!!*

chrm chrm . . . also jungs,was soll das denn werden. ich bin enttäuscht über euer denken  simon, der teich ist doch super gelungen . . . und ob da nun lobeshymnen kommen oder nicht, du hast geackert und was schönes geschaffen. ich denke mal bei mir haben mehr dazu geschrieben weil ich weiblich bin und gearbeitet habe wie ein mann. mach dir nichts draus. ach ja, zu dem schwarzen vogel: ich habe tim nur 1mal kurz am gartenzaun gesprochen. . . ansonsten kennen wir uns noch nicht wirklich. also bitte nicht so, ja? ich kann doch auch nix dafür das du weiter weg wohnst und paar liter mehr bei mir drin sind


----------



## zAiMoN (27. Juli 2012)

*AW: zAiMoN´s Umbausession 2012 nach Totalschaden Ideen und Unterstützung erwünscht!!!*

Ist alles in Ordnung ! 

BTW. Der Skimmer skimmt 

Habe den BA mit'm Restrohr "Zugemacht" und ab geht's, kann erst später Bilder hochladen da ich vom apfelphone schreibe


----------



## Moonlight (27. Juli 2012)

*AW: zAiMoN´s Umbausession 2012 nach Totalschaden Ideen und Unterstützung erwünscht!!!*

Na siehste . . . und schon ist die welt wieder bunt  schön das der skimmer jetzt skimmt  was haste denn nun genau verändert?


----------



## zAiMoN (27. Juli 2012)

*AW: zAiMoN´s Umbausession 2012 nach Totalschaden Ideen und Unterstützung erwünscht!!!*

na habe bei dem BA Einlaufflansch den durchfluss minimiert,
bis die Zugschieber nächste Woche kommen 
Also mit den 3x30grad Bogen + kurzes Stück gerades Rohr nach oben in den Flansch
In der Pumpenkammer gesteckt .. 
Da würde mich mal interessieren wie ihr das macht mit Skimmer und BA..
bei der Fütterung Skimmer zu und nur BA auf und sonst 50:50 oder 70:30 oder 80:20
Oder nur skimmen wenn Bedarf ist?


----------



## Zacky (27. Juli 2012)

*AW: zAiMoN´s Umbausession 2012 nach Totalschaden Ideen und Unterstützung erwünscht!!!*

Ich habe alle 3 Abläufe am laufen... die BA habe ich etwas gedrosselt im Durchfluss, der Skimmer läuft auf Volllast...zur Fütterung nutze ich derzeit noch einen Sprudelstein, der direkt am Skimmer hängt und nur zur Fütterung sprudelt...ansonsten ist der schon für den Winter, damit mir der BA nicht zufriert...im nächsten Jahr will ich mir eine Pflanzinsel bauen, in welcher mittig ein Loch für die Fütterung eingeplant wird...

PS: wobei die Fischis so schnell fressen, das kommt gar nicht erst zum Skimmer...


----------



## zAiMoN (27. Juli 2012)

*AW: zAiMoN´s Umbausession 2012 nach Totalschaden Ideen und Unterstützung erwünscht!!!*

gut dann werde ich das auch ähnlich handeln' 

kommen deine fischies nicht an die Hand? Bzw. vom Steg aus füttern ?  

die wollen ja immer nur das eine


----------



## Zacky (27. Juli 2012)

*AW: zAiMoN´s Umbausession 2012 nach Totalschaden Ideen und Unterstützung erwünscht!!!*



zAiMoN schrieb:


> kommen deine fischies nicht an die Hand? Bzw. vom Steg aus füttern ?




neee, leider nicht, aber wir arbeiten dran...


----------



## Olli.P (27. Juli 2012)

*AW: zAiMoN´s Umbausession 2012 nach Totalschaden Ideen und Unterstützung erwünscht!!!*

Hi Simon,

ist doch schon sehr schön geworden der Teich! 

Und wenn alles fertig ist, sieht er noch besser aus! 

Ich regle BA und Skimmer je nach bedarf mit den ZS. 
Im Mom. läuft der BA über Nacht auf Vollast und der Skimmer wird nur über Tag dazu geschaltet.


----------



## zAiMoN (15. Okt. 2012)

*AW: zAiMoN´s Umbausession 2012 nach Totalschaden Ideen und Unterstützung erwünscht!!!*

hier    
http://m.youtube.com/#/watch?v=VeJP33fvBK0


  ein Video ;-)


----------

